# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Internetbehandeling benzodiazepines

## student89

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben een studente aan de Universiteit van Antwerpen en zit in mijn laatste jaar farmacie. Mijn eindwerk gaat over de afbouw van geneesmiddelengebruik, waarin ik mij verdiep in de afbouw van benzodiazepines.
Ik ben op zoek naar personen die beroep gedaan hebben op een internetbehandeling om hun gebruik van benzodiazepines te stoppen of te verminderen. Enkele voorbeelden zijn benzodebaas.nl en Novadic-Kentron, maar het mogen ook andere zijn.
Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen.

Bedankt voor de moeite!

Groetjes

----------


## student89

Dag Lucas,

bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik heb al heel wat informatie gevonden over benzoverslaving. Je artikels waren leuk om te lezen. Ik ben vooral nog op zoek naar ervaringen met de internetbehandeling.

groetjes

----------


## KoBoer

Beste Lucas en Student89,

Na zeer langdurig gebruik van benzo's is het mijn partner eindelijk gelukt om volledig "clean" te worden.
Zij gebruikte sinds 1988 Lormetazepam later aangevuld met Oxazepam.
In 2008 escaleerde het geheel (8 mg. Lormetazepam en 300 mg. Oxazepam dagelijks) en samen hebben we toen besloten om in ieder geval de Oxazepam af te bouwen, dit traject heeft een jaar gekost en medio 2009 was ze van de Oxazepam af. Helaas kreeg mijn partner in die periode zeer ernstige afkickverschijnselen en zelfs ondersteuning door Verslavingszorg en diverse specialisten leverde geen verbetering op (dit was naar onze mening te wijten aan zeer gebrekkige kennis bij artsen en verslavingszorg met betrekking tot afbouw van benzo's). In de periode 2009-2011 is echter wel het gebruik van de Lormetazepam behoorlijk opgelopen omdat steeds meer slaapproblemen kreeg naar 16 mg. Lormetazepam per dag.

Gedurende de periode 2009-2011 bleef mijn partner last houden van veel lichamelijke klachten waarbij wij heel veel specialisten (neuroloog, psychiaters, oogarts, oorarts, maag-darm-lever arts, etc.) hebben geconsulteerd, echter steeds met de eindconclusie "er is medisch gezien niets mis met u...".

Uiteindelijk door zelf te zoeken zelf de diagnose gesteld "Lichaamlijk Onverklaarde Klachten". Op basis van deze zelf gesteld diagnose contact gezocht met het UMCG in Groningen afdeling Psychiatrie. Na een aantal gesprekken is besloten tot vrijwillige opname van mijn partner en daar gecontroleerd (d.w.z. met behulp van omzetten van Lormetazepam naar Diazepam - volgens Dr. Ashton) af te bouwen. Nu, na ruim twee maanden opname, is mijn partner volledig vrij van de benzo's en zij begint weer volledig op te fleuren. Het slaapprobleem waarvoor zij de Lormetazepam in eerste instantie kreeg wordt nu opgelost door Valdispert te nemen.

De conclusie: Afbouw van benzo's is (afhankelijk van de situatie van de patiënt, duur en zwaarte van het gebruik) zelf te realiseren, maar soms is het gewoon nodig om onder zwaar medisch toezicht gecontroleerd af te bouwen.
Huisartsen, verslavingszorg en medisch specialisten weten op dit moment nog te weinig van de gevolgen van het afbouwen van benzo's.
Er is te weinig bekend over de werkwijze en ervaringen van Dr. Ashton in de medische wereld. Wij hebben heel veel moeite gestoken in het propageren van het werk van Dr. Ashton.

Gelukkig gaan wij nu weer een zonnige toekomst tegemoet, ik hoop dat meer ons mogen volgen...

----------


## student89

Beste KoBoer,

bedankt voor je reactie.
De afbouw van oxazepam gebeurde dus ambulant? Werd het afbouwschema dan opgelegd door bijvoorbeeld de huisarts? Er werd in dit geval geen omschakeling naar diazepam gedaan? 
De afbouw van lormetazepam gebeurde volgens de richtlijnen van Dr. Ashton in de kliniek?
Ik heb de Ashton manual over benzodiazepines reeds gelezen en heb ook enkele artikels gevonden. In de lliteratuur wordt er over het algemeen aangeraden om over te schakelen op diazepam. Dr. Ashton benadrukt voornamelijk dat het afbouwtempo niet mag bepaald worden door de behandelde arts/therapeut, maar dat de patiënt hier zelf de controle over moet hebben. Ook zij spreekt over mogelijke post-ontwenningssyndromen waarbij er langdurig klachten kunnen aanhouden.

Ik ben zeer tevreden dat ik ook eens een ervaring vanuit de patiënt of zijn omgeving heb.

Groetjes

----------


## KoBoer

Beste Student89,

De afbouw van de oxazepam heeft mijn partner (met mijn ondersteuning) volledig zelf gedaan door gewoon elke twee weken 10mg. te minderen. Daarvoor hebben wij zelf een afbouwschema opgesteld.

De afbouw van de lormetazepam is op ons verzoek conform de richtlijnen van Dr. Ashton gedaan, hierbij is er intensief overleg geweest tussen ons, de afdelingsarts, de afdelingspsychiater en de verpleging. Alleen het omzetten van lormetazepam naar diazepam hebben wij (gezien de hoge dosering lormetazepam) niet volgens het conversietabel van Dr. Ashton gedaan. De eerste week heeft mijn partner nog de normale hoeveelheid lormetazepam gehad, daarna werd ieder week 10mg. diazepam geminderd, tot de voorlaatste week toen van 10 naar 5 mg. en de laatste week van 5mg naar nul.

Het klopt dat Dr. Ashton spreekt van post-ontwenningsverschijnselen, dit is ook bij mijn partner op dit moment nog het geval. In ieder geval zijn een aantal van haar lichaamlijke klachten al verbeterd en voor de rest is het een kwestie van tijd.
Gelukkig geeft Dr. Ashton ook aan dat er in haar ervaring geen blijvende klachten zullen zijn, daar houden wij ons dan ook maar aan vast.

Wij prijzen ons gelukkig, een aantal psychiaters die wij hebben "versleten" spraken al van electroshock therapie, blijvende hersenschade of een afbouwtraject "waar je in dit leven niet meer mee klaar zou komen".

Helaas zijn er op het internet maar weinig (of incomplete) ervaringen te vinden, natuurlijk begrijpelijk - als het je al lukt om af te bouwen, dan heb je maar weinig zin om alles nog eens op te rakelen.

Veel succes met je studie en mocht je nog meer willen weten, stuur dan maar even een berichtje.

Groetjes

----------


## student89

Omdat ik nogal weinig respons krijg op mijn vraag, zal ik deze wat uitbreiden. Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaring met het afbouwen van benzo's. Alle ervaringen zijn welkom, maakt niet uit wat de gevolgde methode is en of het gelukt is of niet. Graag zou ik wel willen weten hoe je het dan aangepakt hebt en of je hulp van iemand gekregen hebt. 
Is er misschien iemand die een stoppoging ondernomen heeft in samenspraak met arts en apotheker? Dus bv waarbij de apotheker zelf pilletjes klaar maakte en de dosis geleidelijk aan verminderde.

Ik hoop dat ik hiermee toch een breder publiek aanspreek en zo wat meer reacties zal krijgen.

Groetjes

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

9 maanden na mijn laatste dosis heb ik nog altijd heel veel last van ontwenningssymptomen: zeer slecht slapen, totale uitputting, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, druk in de oren, ogen die altijd pijn doen, inwendige vibraties (alsof er elektriciteit door mijn hoofd stroomt, of een zwerm bijen), zwakke en pijnlijke spieren, evenwichtsstoornissen, vloeren die bewegen, muren die scheef lijken te staan, misselijkheid, darmproblemen, geen licht of geluid kunnen verdragen (zeker geen kunstlicht of hoofdtelefoons), angst en agorafobie, hartritmestoornissen, slechte concentratie, niets kunnen onthouden etc. Kortom, de klassieke ontwenningssymptomen zoals ze beschreven worden door Ashton en alle andere nationale en internationale gezondheidsautoriteiten.

Ik nam nochtans lage dosissen (op voorschrift) en heb alles zeer langzaam afgebouwd volgens de Ashton-methode, nadat verschillende cold-turkeys waren mislukt (die gebeurden trouwens allemaal op aanraden en onder begeleiding van artsen, die blijkbaar nog nooit over afbouwschema's of de Valium-methode hebben gehoord, en ik heb minstens 12 artsen gezien, het merendeel psychiaters). Ook tijdens mijn afbouwschema kreeg ik alle bovenstaande symptomen, en telkens met een duidelijke piek na elke dosisverlaging. 95% van al deze symptomen had ik nog nooit gevoeld voordat ik mijn eerste benzo heb geslikt.

Nagenoeg alle artsen hebben geprobeerd om mijn symptomen te "bestrijden" met antipsychotica en antidepressiva. Dit had enkel een averechts effect en maakte alles alleen maar erger.

Ik merk wel dat de klachten intussen al iets minder intens zijn geworden, maar toch is er weinig verbetering na zoveel maanden volledig medicatievrij te zijn. Slapeloosheid, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, zwakke spieren en angst zijn voor mij de hardnekkigste symptomen.

Eén ding weet ik zeker: zonder de Valium-methode was ik nooit van die troep vanaf geraakt. Gewoon stoppen is onmogelijk, en geen enkele andere benzo kan je zo makkelijk doseren.

Volgens de online forums duurt het herstelproces gemiddeld 6 tot 18 maanden na de laatste dosis. En zij kunnen het weten, want de moderatoren van die forums hebben het zelf ook meegemaakt. En ook daar raadt men aan om langzaam af te bouwen, bij voorkeur met Valium.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets mee bent.

Groeten,

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## student89

Beste nooitmeerbenzo's,

Dankjewel voor je reactie! Het is echt veel leuker om eens een reactie te krijgen van iemand die het zelf meegemaakt heeft in plaats van alleen de gegevens uit de literatuur.

Super dat je er vanaf geraakt bent! Vervelend dat je nog steeds ongemakken ondervindt. Maar blijven volhouden en geloven dat het zal beteren.

Zou ik nog enkele vragen mogen stellen? (Je mag ook altijd antwoorden in een privébericht als je dit liever doet of als er vragen zijn die je niet wil beantwoorden respecteer ik dat)
Welke benzo('s) nam je en hoe lang?
Wat was de oorspronkelijke indicatie? 
Hoe vaak nam je een benzo (bv alleen 's avonds of drie keer per dag of alleen indien nodig ...)?
Wie heeft je aangeraden om ermee te stoppen of was het uit eigen beweging?
Wie heeft jou afbouwschema opgesteld? Had je hier zelf iets in te zeggen?
Weet je nog hoe snel je afgebouwd hebt? Was dit steeds hetzelfde of werd het tempo bijvoorbeeld verlaagd wanneer je het moeilijk had?
Volgde je een vorm van psycho-educatie om te leren omgaan met dervingsverschijnselen of moeilijke situaties?
Zou ik tenslotte mogen weten of je een vrouw of man bent en hoe oud je bent?

Groetjes student89

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

Sinds 2003 of 2004 (het precieze tijdstip weet ik niet meer) kreeg ik Xanax van mijn huisarts. Wel de generische versie dus ik wist niet wat het was. De indicatie was toen niet echt duidelijk (wellicht wat spanning of hartkloppingen) en uitleg of waarschuwingen heb ik in elk geval nooit gekregen. De Xanax nam ik slechts sporadisch, maar soms in reeksen van 4-5 dagen en dan een hele tijd niks. Mijn dosis was zeer laag, nl. één pilletje van 0,5 mg.

In de zomer 2007 werd ik heel zwaar ziek. Mijn slaap was volledig weg en mijn lichaam sloeg tilt (zeer snelle en onregelmatige hartslag, onhoudbare druk in het hoofd, duizelingen etc.). Mijn huisarts schreef Temesta voor. Alweer generisch en zonder uitleg of waarschuwing. Al mijn symptomen waren op slag verdwenen. Pas veel later besefte ik dat ik toen wellicht in een ontwenning van Xanax zat (of tolerantie-ontwenning zoals dat in de literatuur heet), en dat mijn lichaam naar een benzo snakte.

Twee weken later stopte de Temesta met werken en lag ik weer met ganse nachten wakker. Ik was totaal verzwakt en alles draaide in mijn hoofd. Een neuroloog vond geen verklaring en raadde een slaaponderzoek aan. Daarop moest ik anderhalve maand wachten. Zijn advies was om mijn medicatie tot dan te blijven nemen en 3 dagen voor het onderzoek alles gewoon te stoppen. Zo gezegd, zo gedaan. Resultaat: geen slaap en onnoemelijk veel ontwenningssymptomen. Zonder bijkomend onderzoek werd ik doorverwezen naar de psychiatrie, waar ik uiteindelijk een paar jaartjes zou blijven hangen.

In de psychiatrie werden mijn symptomen "behandeld" met in totaal 6 benzo's, Zolpidem, 4 antipsychotica en 4 antidepressiva. Vaak in combinatie van 2 tot 4 pillen. Mijn slaap verbeterde niet en ik werd alleen maar zieker. De pillen werden voortdurend vervangen, zonder de vorige af te bouwen. Mijn benzo's alleen al werden minstens 5 keer gewoon gestopt. Op geen enkel moment werd mijn medicatie als schuldige aangewezen, en over ontwenning is zelfs niet gesproken. Alle testen en diagnosestellingen gebeurden tijdens de eerste dagen en weken na de cold-turkeys van de benzo's. Er werd met diagnoses naar mijn hoofd gesmeten, die later allemaal fout bleken te zijn. En denk maar niet dat iemand ooit rubriek 292 in de DSM-IV heeft aangekruist tijdens mijn psychologische testen (= door sedativa en hypnotica geïnduceerde slaap- en angststoornissen).

De benzo's werden uiteindelijk terug opgestart omdat niks anders werkte om mij in slaap te krijgen (logisch ook, ik zat in een ontwenning van benzo's!). Na mijn avontuur in de psychiatrie nam ik dubbel zoveel benzo's als voor mijn opnames. Ik nam alleen medicatie om te kunnen slapen, 's avonds dus. Voor mijn andere symptomen overdag (volgens alle artsen psychosomatische klachten, maar ik weet wel beter) wou ik niks nemen. Er werd mij van alles aangeboden, maar gelukkig heb ik telkens geweigerd.

Ik heb uiteindelijk zelf beslist om mijn benzo's af te bouwen. Hulp of uitleg bij het afbouwen heb ik nooit gekregen, afgezien van de Valium-voorschriften die ik zelf moest afdwingen en van de zelfhulpgroepen op het internet. In geen enkel verslag is ooit sprake geweest van ontwenningssymptomen. Alleen van mysterieuze lichamelijke klachten, die wel een psychische oorzaak moesten hebben. Alleen kon geen enkele arts, psychiater of therapeut die "psychische" stoornis benoemen, en op medicatie en therapie heeft ze in elk geval nooit gereageerd, althans niet in positieve zin.

Mijn afbouwschema verliep zoals de literatuur het beschrijft, met alle klassieke ontwenningssymptomen en duidelijke pieken na elke dosisreductie. Ik heb er in totaal 22 maanden over gedaan, inclusief 2 noodzakelijke pauzes van telkens een maand of 2. Tijdens één van die pauzes heb ik slaaptraining gevolgd in Gasthuisberg, Leuven. De training kwam neer op slaaprestrictie en stimuluscontrole. Daar waar alle medicijnen en psychotherapieën hadden gefaald, daar slaagde de training wel in. Mijn slaap herstelde zich onmiddellijk dankzij deze training. Tot ik mijn afbouwschema verder zette. Mijn slaap was op slag weer ernstig verstoord, en dat is vandaag nog altijd het geval. Slaaprestrictie helpt wel een beetje, maar de ontwenning is gewoon te sterk.

Het tempo van afbouwen heb ik min of meer zelf bepaald. Dat was ook niet echt een probleem aangezien mijn artsen nog nooit over de Valium-methode hadden gehoord, en ik moest hen uitleggen hoe het in elkaar zit. Op het einde van mijn schema moest ik afremmen. De symptomen werden alsmaar ondraaglijker, en de laatste milligrammen wilden er maar niet af. Na enkele relatief goeie weken na mijn laatste dosis, brak de hel los. Ik weet zeker dat dit een lichamelijke reactie is, want ik was dolgelukkig dat ik eindelijk van de benzo's verlost was.

Erkenning voor mijn ontwenningssyndroom heb ik nooit gekregen en zal ik ook nooit krijgen. Het is nu eenmaal makkelijker voor artsen om de schuld bij de patiënt te leggen en niet bij zichzelf of bij de medicatie die ze voorschrijven en waar ze amper iets over weten. Voorschriftjes geven kunnen ze allemaal, maar medicatie afbouwen, daar zijn ze duidelijk niet voor opgeleid. Elke keer opnieuw werd ik depressief bevonden door mijn artsen, hoewel het kernsymptoom van depressie ontbreekt, nl. een depressieve stemming. En zodra ik een keer 5-6 uur heb geslapen en niet bij elke stap die ik zet het gevoel heb dat ik in elkaar ga stuiken, voel ik mij op dat moment de gelukkigste mens ter wereld. Is dat depressie ? Ik denk het niet!

Ik geloof in mijn herstel omdat ik weet waar het probleem zit: bij de benzo's. Daar ben ik nu eindelijk van bevrijd, en vanaf nu kan het alleen maar beter gaan.

Een mens vraagt zich af hoeveel andere sukkelaars vastzitten in de psychiatrie met hetzelfde probleem. Volgens mij heel veel.

Groetjes,

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## student89

Hallo nooitmeerbenzo's,

enorm bedankt voor deze toelichting. Ik kreeg kippenvel toen ik het las. Ik vind het verschrikkelijk dat er zo weinig artsen en andere medische hulpverleners op de hoogte zijn van een goede afbouwmethode. Dit heb ik nog gehoord van andere mensen. Echt niet te geloven wat ze je allemaal gegeven hebben in de psychiatrie. Dat niemand eraan dacht dat de benzo's de oorzaak wel eens zouden kunnen zijn, begrijp ik niet. Ik vind je super moedig en heb respect voor je.

Ik hoop dat ik met mijn eindwerk over het afbouwen van benzodiazepines iets kan bereiken. Normaal is het ook de bedoeling om een artikel te schrijven dat gericht is aan artsen en apothekers om deze zo meer op de hoogte te brengen van mogelijke afbouwmethodes.

Groetjes en nog veel succes!

student89

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

Ik vind het een heel goede zaak dat iemand zich eindelijk eens gaat verdiepen in deze materie. Zelf heb ik allerlei stappen ondernomen om het probleem aan te kaarten, maar veel heeft dit niet opgebracht, en iemand die in de psychiatrie heeft gezeten komt nu eenmaal niet geloofwaardig over, ook al heb ik 100% gelijk. Hopelijk kan jij meer bereiken. Bedenk wel dat België het hoogste benzodiazepine-verbruik heeft ter wereld, en dat artsen niet gauw zullen veranderen. Ik denk niet dat je veel aanhangers zal vinden van het idee dat benzo's veel meer kwaad doen dan goed en dat de ontwenning ernstig genomen moet worden.

Het ergste van al is dat ontwenning van lage, therapeutische dosissen van benzodiazepines al minstens 30 jaar wetenschappelijk is bewezen door tal van klinische studies, en ook uitvoerig wordt beschreven in de literatuur. Ook de richtlijnen van bijvoorbeeld het BCFI, de FOD Volksgezondheid, de VAD en de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie zijn heel duidelijk als het gaat om de afbouw van benzo's: zeer langzaam, best met diazepam (Valium), en afgestemd op de reactie van de patiënt op de dosisreducties. En diagnoses worden best uitgesteld tot minstens 6 maanden na de laatste dosis. Waarom artsen deze richtlijnen niet volgen en zelfs niet kennen, is mij een raadsel.

Ik vermoed dat artsen nog altijd te vaak naar medicatie grijpen om hun patiënten te behandelen omdat ze te weinig op de hoogte zijn van alternatieve behandelingen. Ik weet zeker dat de klachten die ik had voor de benzo's makkelijk te behandelen waren geweest met bijv. slaaprestrictie of relaxatie-oefeningen. Maar voor ik het goed en wel besefte, zat ik aan de Xanax, en ik wist gewoon niet beter. En omdat niemand mij erop wees dat de medicatie mij ziek maakte, bleef ik zoeken naar de juiste pil. Totdat het duidelijk werd dat de pillen zelf het probleem waren.

Het is ook heel jammer dat mensen die onvrijwillig verslaafd zijn geraakt aan benzo's nergens anders terecht kunnen dan in de psychiatrie of bij instanties als de Druglijn. En ook daar word je niet geholpen, want je ontwenningssymptomen worden ofwel geminimaliseerd en zelfs ontkend, ofwel word je aanzien als een psychisch verslaafde met tal van onderliggende stoornissen, die er al dan niet zijn en die niets veranderen aan de realiteit van de ontwenning. Als psychotherapie de ontwenningssymptomen konden verhelpen, dan was ik allang genezen.

Ik wens je veel succes met je eindwerk en hoop dat je nog veel reacties krijgt! Misschien moet je eens gaan aankloppen bij een online forum en vragen of de forumleden willen meewerken aan je onderzoek. Wellicht moet je dan wel een Engelstalig forum uitkiezen. In de Angelsaksische landen wordt er veel meer aandacht besteed aan het hele benzo-probleem. 

Groetjes,

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

Nog enkele antwoorden op je andere vragen die ik vergeten was:

Ik ben een man van 33. Ik denk niet dat het geslacht er iets toe doet, maar het doet me wel denken aan iets wat in één van mijn verslagen staat. Volgens de psychiatrische instelling waar ik verbleef "vertoonde ik in vergelijking met de vrouwelijke populatie van de instelling een opvallend hoog aantal psychosomatische klachten." Ik heb nooit begrepen wat ze daarmee bedoelden. Mijn klachten waren niet eens psychosomatisch, en op het forum waar ik een tijdje actief ben geweest, waren er net zoveel mannen als vrouwen geregistreerd.

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

Ik bedoelde natuurlijk "in vergelijking met de mannelijke populatie" in mijn vorige bericht.

Hier een link naar een BBC-uitzending uit 1987. Het gaat over Ativan (= Temesta) maar alle benzo's geven dezelfde problemen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2iZQ9tVSAU&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWHKri71qaE&feature=plcp

25 jaar later is er nauwelijks iets veranderd aan het voorschrijfgedrag van artsen en de manier waarop de ontwenning wordt aangepakt.

Groetjes,

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste student89,

Heb je dit al gezien ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3d8p...eature=related

Scroll naar beneden op deze pagina voor de indrukwekkende lijst van ontwenningssymptomen:

http://www.newbeginningsdetox.com/be...epinedetox.php

Denk je dat er ooit één dokter hier rekening mee heeft gehouden bij mijn behandelingen ? Slechts een enkeling heeft over ontwenning gesproken, en ik zou dan zogezegd "maar 2-3 dagen licht ongemak" ondervinden.

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## sietske763

temesta is het verslavendste middel in de benzo zooi,
ik slik ook benzo,s, ben tig keer sfgekickt met en zonder hulp....uiteindelijk was mijn kwalitiet van leven slechter door slaapgebrek.
dus altijd weer begonnen, ook met of zonder arts.
mijn ervaring is juist dat benzo,s echt niet makkelijk te ""krijgen""zijn heb eerst tijden (vroeger) alcohol moeten drinken om in slaap te komen, waar je uiteindelijk weer onrustig door slaapt.
na al dat gedoe...richting alcoholisme...heb ik pas benzo,s gekregen en ben ik eigenlijk nog steeds boos dat de artsen het zover hebben laten komen.
toen ik eenmaal eindelijk weer wat kon slapen, kon ik de alcohol laten staan...
heb ik dan zulke strenge artsen????????????????

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

sietske763,

Temesta is inderdaad één van de ergste benzo's, samen met Xanax en Rivotril. 

Ik weet niet hoe het in Nederland zit, maar in België schrijven artsen nog makkelijk makkelijk een benzo voor, en geloof het of niet, maar Temesta zullen ze nog eerder geven dan iets anders. Mijn arts noemde het "iets lichts", en zolang ik nooit meer dan eentje per dag nam, zou er niets gebeuren. In het psychiatrisch ziekenhuis waar ik in beland ben doordat niemand mijn ontwenningssymptomen (h)erkende, werden Temesta en Xanax uitgedeeld als snoepjes. Als je maagpijn of diarree had, moest je eerst een medisch onderzoek ondergaan en drie dagen wachten op een pilletje. Tegen dan was het probleem al vanzelf opgelost. De benzo's en andere psycho-troep kreeg je meteen, zonder veel poespas.

Heb je al slaaptraining overwogen ? Veel chronische slaapproblemen hebben te maken met slechte slaapgewoontes en conditionering. In mijn geval is gebleken dat ik te lang in mijn bed lag waardoor mijn slaap eerst onderbroken was en nadien helemaal wegviel omdat mijn lichaam mijn bed associeerde met wakker liggen. Als je hier niks tegen doet, kunnen de problemen jaren of zelfs voor altijd blijven duren. Je zou kunnen proberen met 5-6 uur bedrust per nacht, op vaste uren, en zien hoe je lichaam reageert. Nadien kan je dit opdrijven met telkens een kwartiertje of zo om de paar weken. Als je merkt dat de slaap achteruit gaat, ga je weer omlaag.

Helaas werkt slaaptraining weinig of niet als je aan de pillen zit of in een ontwenning. 

De meeste artsen zullen je laten geloven dat je slaapprobleem psychisch is. Maar geen enkel antidepressiva of antipsychotica heeft mij ooit in slaap gekregen, en de benzo's werkten alleen maar als ze er zin in hadden, en ook daarmee heb ik eigenlijk nooit voldoende geslapen. Ik heb honderden uren psychotherapie gehad en mijn slaap bleef even slecht. De slaaptraining heeft meer effect dan al de rest samen, en daar komt niks medicatie of psychotherapie bij kijken. Hoe kan het dan psychisch zijn ?

Groetjes,

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------


## student89

> Beste student89,
> 
> Heb je dit al gezien ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3d8p...eature=related
> 
> Scroll naar beneden op deze pagina voor de indrukwekkende lijst van ontwenningssymptomen:
> 
> http://www.newbeginningsdetox.com/be...epinedetox.php
> ...


Dankjewel voor de interessante links!!

Groetjes
Student89

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

LS

Mijn reactie is wellicht wat laat, maar ik wil vooral reageren omdat ik het relaas van een aantal van jullie met opluchting heb gelezen. Ik ben zelf (55, vrouw), na geleidelijke afbouw sinds november 2011, op 24 april gestopt met mijn laatste slaaptablet. De afbouw geschiedde onder begeleiding van een biologe/psychofarmacaloge die mij voorschreef in welk tempo ik diende op te houden. Na 24 jaar gebruik van flurazepam en aanverwant bleek dat een hel, maar tot 24 april nog zonder ontwenningsverschijnselen, behalve enorme slapeloosheid. Na de laatste tablet heb ik tot op heden vele, deels heftige bijverschijnselen, waarvan de meest storende momenteel (behalve uiteraard nog steeds 95% slapeloos per nacht) een curieus deinen van binnenuit is, waardoor mijn lichaam lijkt te bewegen terwijl ik lig, zit of loop. Soms lijkt het alsof ik op rubberen vloeren en stoelen zit, alsof iemand met onzichtbare en onvoelbare handen op m'n schouders drukt, omdat mijn stappen dan begeleid worden door een extra doordeining. Enfin, tamelijk onbeschrijfelijk, maar buitengewoon hinderlijk, omdat het je bewegingen onzeker en soms onvoorspelbaar maakt. Ik vraag me af of er anderen zijn die dit (hebben) ervaren. Verder vele bekende symptomen: misselijkheid, angsten, borstbeklemming, hardnekkige jeuk op een plek op m'n bovenarm waar geen enkele irritatie te vinden is, langdurig heet, terwijl niemand anders daar last van lijkt te hebben in dezelfde ruimte, enz. enz. Uit pure wanhoop ben ik met ongeveer alles opgehouden, waarmee ik gezond zou willen blijven: vitamines, visolie, valdispert rust extra sterk en nacht, betablokkers, valdoxan, anti-depressiva, omdat ik van alles vermoedde dat het de boosdoener kon zijn voor mijn deinen, dat chronisch dag en nacht doorgaat. Geen enkele arts kon dit verklaren, alleen een cardioloog, waar ik na aandringen van mijn huisarts bij terecht kwam en mij cardiologisch volkomen fit bevond, meende dat dit alles nog gevolgen waren van het jarenlange misbruik van benzo's. 
Ik hoor graag commentaar.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste,

Ik ben zelf geen arts maar op basis van mijn eigen ervaringen met o.a. flurazepam lijken de symptomen die je beschrijft allemaal te passen binnen een ontwenning van benzodiazepines. De slapeloosheid in elk geval (dat is ook altijd mijn voornaamste symptoom geweest, en ze neemt vaak heel extreme vormen aan), maar ook de "deining" die je beschrijft, de angst, de druk op de borst, de jeuk, misselijkheid, warmtegevoel etc. Ik heb ze allemaal gehad en heb sommige nog steeds, hoewel ik al meer dan een jaar volledig medicatievrij ben. Het verwondert me niet dat je bij een cardioloog terecht bent gekomen, want ook bijv. hartritmestoornissen komen vaak voor bij ontwenning. Mijn hartslag was lange tijd volledig ontregeld (zeer snelle en onregelmatige hartslag) terwijl ik de benzo's nam en tijdens het afbouwen, hoewel ik nog jong ben. Gelukkig heb ik op dat vlak al veel vorderingen gemaakt. 

Je hebt heel veel geluk gehad met die biologe/psychofarmacologe. Ik heb heel België afgezocht naar een arts die mij kon helpen en ik heb er niet één gezien die het nodig vond om mijn benzo's af te bouwen, laat staan dat hij/zij in een langdurig ontwenningssyndroom geloofde. Ook nu nog wacht ik op het eerste medische verslag waarin mijn symptomen worden gelinkt aan het benzogebruik, en dat terwijl ik er 6 of 7 heb genomen (allemaal voorgeschreven) en minstens 5 keer abrupt ben gestopt op doktersadvies, waarvan 2 keer tijdens een opname. En ook in de eerste dagen en weken na het stoppen werd nooit met één woord over ontwenning gerept.

Op de online benzo-forums wordt algemeen afgeraden om andere psychotrope medicatie te nemen tijdens de ontwenning omdat het centraal zenuwstelsel alleen zo de kans kan krijgen om te herstellen. Ik geef je dus ook geen ongelijk dat je met o.a. antidepressiva en andere slaaptabletten bent gestopt, al moet je natuurlijk altijd voorzichtig zijn, en afbouwschema's waren wellicht veiliger geweest.

Waarom spreek je in je bericht over "misbruik" ? Als je al die jaren je medicatie op voorschrift hebt genomen, dan zijn je artsen schuldig en niet jij. Het nemen van medicatie op voorschrift is geen misbruik.

Ik wens je veel sterkte tijdens je verdere herstelperiode. De symptomen zouden stilaan minder erg en minder frequent moeten worden, al kan het wel veel langer duren dan je zou willen.

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

Beste nooitmeerbezo's,

Veel dank voor je snelle reactie. Ik ben erg gerustgesteld dat mijn symptomen blijkbaar algemener zijn dan ik sinds het begon vermoedde. Zonder deze tot vanmiddag voor mij onbekende site voelde ik me tamelijk eenzaam en af en toe zeer wanhopig, maar dit helpt enorm. Het niet slapen blijft vreselijk en uitputtend, het deinen en de misselijkheid idem, maar gedeelde smart etc...
Inderdaad heb ik erg veel geluk gehad met mijn begeleidend therapeute, zonder haar had ik het absoluut niet volgehouden. Ik kwam door een burn-out bij een psychologisch centrum terecht, waaraan een slaapcentrum en zij dus zij als slaapspecialiste is verbonden. Bij de intake werd al gelijk duidelijk gemaakt dat ik nog maar 1 tablet per nacht mocht en zo is dat zich verder gaan ontwikkelen tot uiteindelijk geen enkele meer. Ik zat op gemiddeld twee maar soms ook rustig vier, vijf tabletten per nacht, kort voor m'n burn-out waren het er wel zes en nog sliep ik niet. 
Ik schrijf over "misbruik", omdat ik er zelf bij verschillende artsen altijd op heb aangedrongen ze voor te schrijven. Dat ging tamelijk probleemloos omdat ik ook van de 24 jaar gebruik er 21 in het buitenland heb gewoond en dus vrije artsenkeuze had. Dus ze schreven maar voor of ik nam een ander... En ik nam naar stemming, believen, vermoeidheidsgraad, drukte etc. Maar niemand heeft me ooit voorbereid wat een verslaving aan benzo's nu werkelijk inhield. En nog vraag ik me soms af of het erg is er aan verslaafd te zijn of dat het minstens zo erg is op een soms onhoudbare manier aan de ontwenningsverschijnselen te lijden? Ook daarop hoor ik graag een reactie, waarvoor ook al veel dank!

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Gezien de duur van je benzogebruik en je tolerantie, zelfs voor 4-6 tabletten, lijken de benzo's op het eerste zicht de kern van het probleem te zijn. Ontwenning duurt vaak veel langer dan de 2-3 dagen waarover de meeste artsen het hebben, en na 24 jaar kan je geen volgens mij geen snel herstel verwachten. Als je nog twijfelt aan bepaalde symptomen kan je altijd bij een dokter langsgaan, maar bedenk wel dat weinigen verstand hebben van benzo's en zelden de link zullen leggen. Ga vooral niet bij een psychiater langs, want dan kom je buiten met allerlei diagnoses voor psychische stoornissen en gegarandeerd ook met een pillencocktail die je helemaal niet zal helpen.

Het probleem met benzo's is dat ze zo verslavend zijn dat je eigenlijk niet anders kan dan je dosis verhogen om hetzelfde effect te bereiken als in het begin. Dat zouden artsen zelf ook moeten weten, en het is hun taak om hun patiënten daarin te begeleiden. Dat is blijkbaar niet gebeurd in jouw geval, en dus noem ik het geen misbruik. Het is toch niet dat je je pillen op straat hebt gekocht van een drugsdealer of zo. Trouwens, in dat laatste geval hadden je artsen je wel veel sneller geholpen en dan had ook niemand aan je symptomen getwijfeld. Bovendien zou je herstel ook veel sneller zijn gegaan, want alleen benzo's hebben zo'n lange herstelperiode.

Spreek je ook Engels ? Dan raad ik je aan om eens te gaan lezen op online support forums zoals Benzobuddies, of op de site van RecoveryRoad. Er is ook een interessant boek van Bliss Johns over ontwenning van benzodiazepines. Al die bronnen zullen je vertellen dat het een goeie keuze was om met de benzo's te stoppen. Bijna iedereen voelt zich beter na het afbouwen van zijn medicatie en de daaropvolgende herstelperiode, die onvermijdelijk is. Je kunt er ook terecht voor coping tips die je zullen helpen om beter om te gaan met de symptomen. Of er is deze video op YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g1MK9OhLkg

En voor de symptomen die geleid hebben tot het nemen van benzo's, zoals je slapeloosheid, is er ook veel dat je kan doen zonder naar pillen te moeten grijpen. Een goeie slaaphygiëne, structuur en routine lossen vaak al 90% van het probleem op. Veel informatie daarover vind je bijv. in het boek The Effortless Sleep Method van Sasha Stephens. Ook zij waarschuwt voor benzo's en andere medicijnen. Haar conclusie is: bij chronische slapeloosheid werken pillen NIET.

Veel sterkte!

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

Beste nooitmeerbenzo's,

Hartelijk dank wederom voor je uitvoerige reactie, waaraan ik veel steun heb, evenals de sites en andere informatie die je me hebt gegeven!
En je hebt gelijk, artsen zijn het me uiteindelijk toch allemaal blijven voorschrijven, tegen beter weten of onkunde in...
Helaas ben ik pas gaan teruggrijpen op benzo's toen ik alles al had geprobeerd met betrekking tot slaap. Bovendien leed ik als kind al aan enorme slapeloosheid en een test heeft een jaar of 10 geleden uitgewezen dat er ook sprake is van een genetisch defect, namelijk het aanmaken van melatonine om een uur of 4 's morgens in plaats vanaf ca. 7 uur 's avonds. Dat helpt dus ook weinig mee. Maar ik blijf benzovrij, die troep nooit meer! Nogmaals heel veel dank en ook zelf nog steeds heel veel sterkte! (Hoe is het met slapen?)

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

De test waarover je spreekt ivm melatonine-aanmaak lijkt me zeer vreemd. Ten eerste denk ik niet dat je zoiets kan meten en daar dan conclusies uit kan trekken over genetische defecten en zo. Daar heb ik nooit van gehoord. Melatonine maak je aan door voldoende (zon)licht overdag. En als je melatonine zou aanmaken op een verkeerd moment van de dag, dan is je dag-nacht-ritme gewoon verstoord zoals bij jetlag, en dat kan je makkelijk omkeren door een duidelijke dagindeling, voldoende blootstelling aan licht overdag en goeie structuur en routine. Weet je zeker dat de persoon (arts?) die je dit heeft verteld niet gewoon een excuus zocht om je melatonine-tabletten voor te schrijven ? Trouwens, dan zou je ook perfect moeten slapen met een melatonine-supplement, en iets zegt mij dat dat niet het geval is. Ik heb zelf ook melatonine genomen (Circadin) en het deed helemaal niets. Bovendien was die test 10 jaar geleden toen je hetzij benzo's nam of in een ontwenning zat. Bijgevolg is de test volledig waardeloos.

In het noorden van Noorwegen, waar het in de winter praktisch de hele dag donker is, hebben veel mensen last van slaapproblemen. Ze behelpen zich daar met lichttherapie. Er worden ook 5 keer minder benzo's voorgeschreven dan in België. 

Veel mensen menen dat ze alles geprobeerd hebben om te kunnen slapen en geen andere keus hadden dan een benzo te nemen. Maar in de praktijk blijkt vaak dat ze de essentie van het probleem nooit hebben aangepakt, en dat is bij chronische slapeloosheid bijna altijd niets anders dan slaaphygiëne. Veel slechte slapers liggen te lang in bed omdat ze denken zo de gemiste slaap in te kunnen halen met rust. Dit is wellicht de grootste fout die je kan maken! Correctie: de grootste fout die je kan maken is pillen slikken. Je natuurlijke slaap maakt geen enkele kans als je chemicaliën introduceert (en daar reken ik de zogezegd "natuurlijke" melatonine-supplementen ook bij). Door de ontwenning van de benzo's zal je slaap sowieso voor langere tijd verstoord zijn, maar als je enkele regeltjes in acht neemt, kan je de schade wel enigszins beperken.

De klassieke geneeskunde biedt geen oplossingen voor slapeloosheid, hoewel ze koortsachtig probeert om er iets aan te doen. De beste raad die ik je kan geven is: lees het boek van Sasha Stephens en probeer haar methode. Je zal zien dat je niet alles geprobeerd hebt en dat je vooral op de verkeerde plaatsen naar een remedie hebt gezocht.

Ik ben nu bijna 14 maanden benzovrij en pas nu komt mijn slaap er een klein beetje door. Vorige week had ik 5 nachten van 5-6 uur slaap, een persoonlijk record. Boven de 6 uur geraak ik voorlopig nog niet, en regelmatig heb ik nog nachten zonder slaap of zeer korte nachten met lichte slaap en frequent wakker worden. Maar in juli en augustus sliep ik nog 5-6 nachten per week extreem slecht. Dus ik hoop dat het ergste nu wel voorbij is.

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

De melatonine-aanmaak wordt gemeten door een speekselafname elk hele uur vanaf 's avonds 9 uur tot 12 uur en wederom om 1 uur 's nachts. Bij mijn zusje en vader (die z'n hele leven slecht sliep) werd hetzelfde defect geconstateerd. Lichttherapieën heb ik gehad (2), resultaat was dat ik helemaal niet meer sliep. Slaaphygiëne heb ik altijd min of meer in acht genomen, totdat ik wekenlang nauwelijks tot niet meer sliep. In de functie die ik bekleedde kon ik me dat niet permitteren en ben toen alsnog overstag gegaan en ben aarzelend en sporadisch begonnen met benzo's (mijn vader heeft z'n hele leven mogadon geslikt, dus ik had mezelf voorgenomen dat nooit te doen), allengs in het structureel gebruik gegleden. Overigens was de arts die het defect van de vertraagde melatonine-aanmaak constateerde een arts die verbonden is aan een ziekenhuis, ik op dat moment in Italië werkte en hij me nadien nooit meer heeft gezien, laat staan iets heeft voorgeschreven. Aanvankelijk werkte de melatonine (ik neem ook nu nog 0,5 mg) wel, na een week of twee niet meer of nauwelijks. Op dit moment zijn echter mijn neurotransmitters zo verstoord, dat even niets meer helpt. Ik geloof dat alles "gereset" moet worden voordat normaler slapen er weer in zit. En die troep moet natuurlijk nog helemaal het lijf uit. Maar het boek van Sasha Stevens zal ik zeker aanschaffen, immers elke tip is van harte welkom!
Veel dank voor de goede adviezen!

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Ik weet het toch zo niet met al die testen en die melatonine-theorie. Als je vader mogadon nam toen zijn melatonine-defect werd gemeten, dan denk ik niet dat de resultaten van die test als betrouwbaar beschouwd mogen worden, aangezien zijn natuurlijke slaapmechanisme sowieso niet kon werken met die mogadon in z'n systeem. En die arts mag dan wel aan een ziekenhuis verbonden zijn, maar daarom heeft hij de waarheid nog niet in pacht. De lijst van artsen en specialisten die ik heb gezien en die allemaal hoge functies bekleden in ziekenhuizen is oneindig, en nooit heeft één ervan mijn slaapprobleem kunnen oplossen. Overigens heeft geen van die artsen ooit mijn melatonine gemeten of ook maar willen meten, hoewel bij een slaaponderzoek was gebleken dat ik helemaal niet sliep. Ik was ook in de slaapkliniek in Leuven en daar werd nooit over melatoninetekorten of vertraagde aanmaak gesproken, maar wel over slaaprestrictie en stimuluscontrole als beste remedie bij chronische slapeloosheid. Dat heb ik meteen uitgestest en ik kan je verzekeren dat het werkte (althans voor enkele weken totdat ik mijn afbouwschema van die benzo's verderzette) en dat terwijl zelfs de zwaarste sedativa mij nooit ook maar één minuut in slaap hadden gekregen. Verder heb ik al op verschillende plaatsen gelezen dat als je één keer met melatonine-tabletten begint en ze langer dan een paar weken neemt, dat je lichaam dan automatisch ophoudt melatonine te produceren.

Volgens mij blijf je beter van alles af zodat je receptoren kunnen leren om terug normaal te functioneren. Niet iedereen slaapt even goed, en genetica zal ergens wel een rol spelen, maar er is heel veel dat je kan doen om je slaapkwaliteit en -kwantiteit te verbeteren.

Lichamelijke oorzaken voor slapeloosheid zijn bij mijn weten uiterst zeldzaam. Naast slaapapneu (wat op zich niks met de slaap zelf te maken heeft maar met de ademhaling die stokt waardoor de hersenen het bevel geven om wakker te worden) en pijn (die bestreden kan worden met pijnstillers) blijven volgens mij enkel nog fatale familiale insomnia over en een variant van gekke koeienziekte of zo. Ik weet niet hoe het bij jou zit, maar bij mij althans is het geen pijn of geen slaapapneu die me uit m'n slaap houdt. En als we één van die laatsten hadden, dan hadden we allebei allang dood moeten zijn. 

Ik blijf erbij dat medicatie de grootste boosdoener is in dit verhaal. Vroeger nam ik niks en was ik ook niet de beste slaper, maar ik was in geen geval lichamelijk ziek en ik kon meestal min of meer normaal functioneren. Dat veranderde allemaal door die ellendige benzo's.

----------


## sietske763

volgens mijn neuroloog uit het slaapcentrum, is melatonine echt zonde van het geld,
heb het zelf ook geprobeerd , maar niet geholpen.

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

Ik heb absoluut geen last van apneu of pijn, voor het eerste moet je overigens eerst nog slapen... Het is in ieder geval familiair, want in de familie van mijn vader komt het vaker voor. Bij hem is nooit de melatonine-aanmaak getest, het lijkt echter een voor de hand liggende diagnose nadat hij voor het gebruik van tabletten ook al een slaaploos leven achter de rug had. 
Ook ik heb aan slaapdeprivatie moeten doen, maar het heeft allemaal niet mogen baten, ik sliep er geen seconde extra door. Ik heb inmiddels het boek van Stephens besteld en ik sta mezelf een keer per week twee glazen wijn toe, dan slaap ik in ieder geval een uur of 3 a 5 en dat is af en toe een verademing. Ik al de kwestie melatonine met mijn slaaptherapeute bespreken, zij weet erg veel van psychofarmaca, slapen etc.
Weer veel succes!

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

In mijn familie slapen ze allemaal als een roos, dus als het genetisch is dan moet het gen op z'n minst een paar generaties zijn overgeslagen...

Kijk, het zit zo: je hebt artsen gezien die je benzo's, antidepressiva en andere troep hebben gegeven. Die werkten aanvankelijk wel maar op de duur niet meer en je was lichamelijk volledig afhankelijk van al dat vergif, met een vreselijk ontwenningssyndroom tot gevolg. Een arts in Italië heeft je melatoninewaarden gemeten en afwijkingen vastgesteld. Later ben je melatonine beginnen te slikken, wat eerst wel leek te helpen (placebo-effect?), maar al gauw bleek dat je probleem ook niet op te lossen. Nochtans kon er geen sprake meer zijn van een melatoninetekort, want je bleef de tabletten trouw slikken. Daaruit zou ik geneigd zijn om te besluiten dat je nooit een blijvende oplossing zal vinden in psychofarmaca en in medische kringen.

Waarom slaapdeprivatie en dergelijke bij jou niet werkt, weet ik ook niet, maar als je toen al aan de pillen zat of in een ontwenning kan je ook niet veel verwachten van therapieën die erop gericht zijn een natuurlijk slaappatroon te herstellen. Die gaan immers niet samen met medicatie (vandaar dat geen enkele psychiater de slaap gedragsmatig zal aanpakken; psychiatrie denkt alles te kunnen oplossen met pilletjes). Het kan ook zijn dat je de richtlijnen niet helemaal correct naleefde, of misschien heb je niet lang genoeg gewacht. De eerste dagen of weken kan je lichaam heel raar doen. Bij mij duurde het ongeveer een week vooraleer de slaapdeprivatie z'n vruchten afwierp, maar nadien sliep ik wel systematisch 5-6 uur per nacht. Tot ik dus op aanraden van die slaaptherapeute in Leuven m'n benzo's verder probeerde af te bouwen, en toen was het gedaan met de pret. Ze wilden trouwens heel het boeltje in één keer stoppen, maar dat heb ik resoluut geweigerd, na mijn eerdere ervaringen met brutale ontwenningspogingen, die allemaal dramatische gevolgen hadden (o.a. GEEN slaap).

Overigens keurt Sasha Stevens slaaprestrictie ook af als behandeling. Ik heb het hoofdstuk in haar boek meerdere keren moeten lezen om het te begrijpen, want slaaprestrictie was veruit het enige wat me ooit had geholpen. Volgens haar werkt slaaprestrictie wel, maar enkel kortstondig, en je hebt bovenmenselijke krachten nodig om het vol te houden. Ze heeft wel een punt, denk ik. Ze gaat zelfs zo ver om te stellen dat slaaprestrictie even slecht is als medicatie, omdat het een "kruk" is, iets waarin je al je hoop en vertrouwen legt ipv te geloven in het eigen vermogen om te kunnen slapen zonder allerlei hulpmiddeltjes. Ik kan er veel meer over vertellen, maar het staat allemaal duidelijk uitgelegd in haar boek.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Daarnet vergeten te zeggen: alcohol is zeer slecht voor de slaap, en nog veel slechter tijdens een ontwenning! Alle benzo-forums zullen je ten zeerste afraden om wijn te drinken, zelfs al is het maar één keer per week een paar glaasjes. Dan kan je evengoed terug een benzo nemen, want alcohol en benzo's werken op dezelfde receptoren. De enige mensen die niet herstellen zijn zij die regelmatig hetzij een "escape" dosis nemen van een benzo om toch maar eens een nachtje te kunnen slapen of om te kalmeren, hetzij alcohol of drugs om dezelfde reden. Of andere medicatie die op de GABA-receptoren werkt.

Logisch ook dat je met die wijn wel een paar uurtjes kan slapen. Je overactieve zenuwstelsel snakt naar iets dat dempend werkt. Maar meer dan een paar uurtjes zal het nooit zijn, want alcohol werkt slechts als inslaper, en eigenlijk belemmer je zo je herstel. Je zal het wellicht niet graag horen, maar zo is het nu eenmaal. Helaas.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Uit het artikel "benzodiazepine withdrawal" op Wikipedia:

"Alcohol, even mild to moderate use, has been found to be a significant predictor of withdrawal failure, probably because of its cross tolerance with benzodiazepines."

Met tal van referenties erbij. Je zal hetzelfde lezen op alle benzo-sites en in alle richtlijnen van eender welke instantie over ontwenning van benzodiazepines.

----------


## nooitmeerslapen

Dank, ook een nuttige tip, hoewel die "paar uurtjes" er bij mij al snel 5 of 6 zijn, voor mij een ongekend aantal...

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Wellicht ben je zo uitgeput dat je dan toch iets langer kan slapen zodra je in slaap bent gevallen na een glaasje wijn. In principe werkt alcohol maar een paar uur en nadien verstoort het juist de slaap.

Zelf geraak ik ook nooit boven 6 uur en mijn gemiddelde ligt daar ver onder, dus ik begrijp volkomen hoe zalig die 5-6 uurtjes slaap kunnen zijn. De verleiding is soms groot om iets te nemen wat ons in slaap brengt. Op het moment zelf helpt dat wel, maar op lange termijn brengt het niets op.

Ik vrees dat elke dosis alcohol je zenuwstelsel opnieuw riskeert te ontregelen. Of laat dat "riskeert" maar weg. Het ontregelt je zenuwstelsel, punt.

----------


## Robin Lecol

kijk op www.slaapnatuurlijk.123website.nl Uit eigen ervaring!!

----------


## Robin Lecol

www.natuurlijkslapen.123website.nl

----------


## Robin Lecol

www.slaapnatuurlijk.123website.nl

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Als ik het goed begrijp, bevat deze formule melatonine, die dan ook nog eens langzaam wordt afgegeven. Ik heb een gelijkaardig product geprobeerd genaamd Circadin, en dit deed helemaal niets bij mij. Niet één minuut slaap.

Melatonine lijkt te werken bij sommigen, maar dus niet bij mij, en ik weet zeker dat ik niet de enige ben die er slechte ervaringen mee heeft. Volgens mij is de enige remedie voor slapeloosheid afbouwen van de medicatie (heb ik gedaan) en dan wachten totdat het zenuwstelsel zich herstelt, wat soms jaren kan duren. En ondertussen slaaphygiëne verzorgen en overdag voldoende bewegen.

Geen medicatie of supplementen meer voor mij, dank je. Er is genoeg geknoeid in mijn bovenkamer en ik vertrouw erop dat mijn lichaam wel zal herstellen. Bovendien weiger ik om nog psychologisch afhankelijk te worden van een pilletje om te kunnen slapen. Hoe lang denk je dat die "Natuurlijk Slapen"-formule bij jou zal blijven werken ? Het is al een mirakel dat ze überhaupt een verschil maakt.

Hoe komen ze er in godsnaam bij om in een slaapcentrum Rivotril of andere benzo's voor te schrijven om slapeloosheid op te lossen ? Elke arts zou toch moeten weten dat die rommel maar hoogstens een paar weken werkt en nadien ofwel niets meer doet ofwel averechts begint te werken. En om ervan af te geraken, heb je bovenmenselijke krachten nodig en onwaarschijnlijk veel geduld.

Dus bedankt voor de info, maar ik ben er niets mee.

----------


## Robin Lecol

Dit is een puur natuurlijk middel wat zoals ik op de site er over zeg eindelijk na jaren werkt, ik ben geheel van die (rommel) Rivotril af en ik wil hier graag andere mensen mee helpen

----------


## Robin Lecol

Natuurlijk slapen is echt een natuurlijk middel! dus GEEN melatonine of andere rotzooi!! Ik ben ook in contact met het slaapstoornis centrum hierover zodat hun ook kunnen inzien dat ik na 8 jaar lang eindelijk van die rommel af ben en nu op een natuurlijke manier ontspannen goed kan slapen.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Ik kon nergens op die website vinden wat de samenstelling is van het product, dus heb ik gegoogled naar "natuurlijk slapen formule" en telkens kwam ik op websites terecht die reclame maakten voor een product met melatonine erin.

Ik zou nooit iets kopen zonder te weten wat erin zit, en 30 euro voor 30 pilletjes lijkt me sowieso belachelijk veel.

Ik heb ook geleerd om op te letten met de term "natuurlijk". Melatonine is zogezegd ook "natuurlijk", maar als het natuurlijk is dan zal je lichaam het wel zelf aanmaken met voldoende zonlicht overdag en duisternis voor het slapengaan, en wat in zo'n melatonine-pilletje zit is in geen geval door het menselijk lichaam geproduceerd maar een puur chemisch product.

Als er in de formule waarover je 't hebt geen melatonine zit, dan kan het eigenlijk niet veel anders zijn dan valeriaan, passiflora, citroenmelisse en dat soort dingen. Je weet wel, de klassieke slaapremedies die bij echte slapelozen nooit werken, anders hadden we toch nooit benzo's moeten slikken. Enige uitzondering: valeriaan. Valeriaan werkt op de dezelfde receptoren als een benzo en is eigenlijk een soort van opium. Natuurlijk moet je al veel valeriaan innemen om het effect van een benzo te imiteren, maar in feite vervang je gewoon de ene verslaving door een andere. Ik heb genoeg tijd doorgebracht op benzo-forums om te weten dat valeriaan te vermijden is tijdens een ontwenning van benzodiazepines, en ook Wikipedia bevestigt dat dit kruid op de GABA-recepetoren inwerkt. En alle andere genoemde kruiden hebben geen enkel effect op mij of mijn probleem was allang opgelost. Ik heb ze immers allemaal geprobeerd in het verleden, en als er dan al iets gebeurde, was het het omgekeerde van wat ik wilde bereiken.

En nogmaals, ik wil niet meer afhankelijk worden van een pilletje om te kunnen slapen, "natuurlijk" of niet.

Weet je zeker dat je niet slaapt door een soort placebo-effect, Robin ? Sommige mensen kunnen enkel slapen als ze iets innemen, wat het ook is. Het geeft hen een veiligheidsgevoel, dat op zijn beurt de slaap opwekt. En als je ook nog eens gelooft in "natuurlijke" producten, dan wordt dit veiligheidsgevoel alleen maar versterkt. 

Wat zit er dan precies in die formule ?

----------


## Robin Lecol

Dit is geen pil, dit is echt puur natuur Ik reageer hierop omdat ik juist zelf eindelijk na jaren van de medicatie af ben.
Mijn doel is om meerdere mensen van die rotzooi af laten komen.

Dit is een plantaardige concept van Hennep bladeren puur natuurlijk! Nu niet aan wiet gaan denken, daar heeft dit niets mee te maken. 
Ik heb werkelijk waar alles geprobeerd maar niets hielp, Daarom uit eigen ervaring dit is Uniek en niet schadelijk voor lichaam en geest.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Ik ben blij voor jou, maar komt de slaap dan niet vanzelf terug als je al jaren medicatievrij bent ? Zo gaat het ook met alle anderen op de benzo-forums waar ik actief ben geweest. Als je lang genoeg van de benzo's afblijft, herstelt de slaap zich mettertijd wel automatisch.

----------


## Robin Lecol

> Ik ben blij voor jou, maar komt de slaap dan niet vanzelf terug als je al jaren medicatievrij bent ? Zo gaat het ook met alle anderen op de benzo-forums waar ik actief ben geweest. Als je lang genoeg van de benzo's afblijft, herstelt de slaap zich mettertijd wel automatisch.


Ik heb 8 jaar lang Rivotril geslikt 3 x daags, ik ben nu sinds een aantal weken hier van af door slaapnatuurlijk! 
Helemaal van die troep af.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Interessant. Als ik op Wikipedia over hennep lees gaat de helft van het artikel over cannabis. En op Engelstalige pagina's over "hemp" en "insomnia" kom ik steevast bij cannabis/marihuana terecht. Die "natuurlijke" formule waarover sprake komt volgens mij aardig in de buurt van wiet, hoor. Het kan ook bijna niets anders zijn aangezien het volgens jou wel degelijk werkt, en alle "natuurlijke" formules die een mens effectief in slaap krijgen, zijn sowieso verdacht, anders zouden ze immers geen enkel effect hebben afgezien van placebo.

Hoe dan ook, ik geef geen 30 euro per maand uit aan een zoveelste wondermiddeltje terwijl échte natuurlijke slaap zou moeten kunnen gebeuren zonder externe hulp. De slaap zelf is iets natuurlijks, en het is juist door ermee te knoeien dat serieuze slaapproblemen ontstaan. Wil je dan echt voor de rest van je leven die hennepbladeren blijven gebruiken ? Denk je niet dat er na verloop van tijd gewenning zal ontstaan en dat je dan terug naar af bent ? 

Ik heb met ervaren slaapdeskundigen in het buitenland gesproken, en hun advies is unaniem: geen medicatie, geen supplementen, geen kruiden, geen geknoei. Laat je hersenen de schade die de pillen hebben achtergelaten op hun eigen tempo herstellen, verzorg je slaaphygiëne, denk aan routine (= elke dag op hetzelfde uur opstaan) en verleg je focus van je slaap naar andere dingen etc. en de slaap zal uiteindelijk wel vanzelf komen. Het werkt voor anderen en het zal ook wel voor mij zo werken. Ik ben geen alien en ben nog nooit in de buurt van Tchernobyl geweest dus ik heb nog altijd normale hersenen en mijn natuurlijke vermogen om te slapen is er nog steeds.

----------


## Robin Lecol

Natuurlijk is het beter om gewoon te kunnen slapen maar als je al jaren slaap medicatie slikt ( op dokters voorschrift ) dan lukt dit haast niet, doktoren schrijven maar pillen voor maar over de gevolgen hiervan weten ze niets.
Ik had Rivotril medicatie omdat ik enorm druk ben, daardoor ging ik slaapwandelen of schreeuwen in mijn slaap, waardoor mijn partner ook wakker werd.
Ik ben super blij dat ik van die rommel af ben zonder afkick verschijnselen! Alleen maar nu door puur natuurlijke toevoeging aan melk zonder afbreuk van lichaam en geest! In de medicatie wereld gaat het om miljarden daarom schrijven ze maar van alles voor en uiteindelijk zit je hier levenslang aan vast. ( medicatie is 8 jaar lang voorgeschreven door het slaapstoornis centrum )
Nu ben ik zonder problemen van de Rivotril af en nu ga ik deze natuurlijke variant ook langzaam afbouwen zodat ik over een paar maanden inderdaad normaal kan slapen dit is uiteraard ook mijn streven, ik wil met mijn methode alleen maar mensen helpen om van die zware medicatie af te komen en uiteindelijk weer normaal gezond kunnen slapen, een goede gezonde nachtrust is van levensbelang.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

De meningen over het gebruik van (natuurlijke) supplementen om benzo's af te bouwen zijn verdeeld. Sommige mensen beweren dat ze helpen, maar het is niet altijd duidelijk of het om een ingebeelde werking gaat (placebo-effect kan zeer sterk zijn en is ook wetenschappelijk bewezen, o.a. voor antidepressiva) dan wel of er echt chemisch iets wordt opgelost in de hersenen. Het staat iedereen vrij om van alles uit te proberen, maar de kans is reëel dat je niks vindt wat werkt. Niet iedereen krijgt trouwens ernstige ontwenningssymptomen van benzo's, en eerlijk gezegd vind ik het opmerkelijk dat iemand zegt geen problemen te ondervinden enkel door een natuurlijk product als hennep aan z'n melk toe te voegen. Bij ernstige ontwenningsreacties baten dergelijke middeltjes helemaal niet en zit je voor jaren opgescheept met vervelende symptomen zoals slapeloosheid, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, verstoord zicht en gehoor, angstaanvallen, spierpijn en zwakke spieren en nog meer van dat leuks. Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat bij mij niks helpt en dus laat ik mijn lichaam zelf herstellen. Mij hebben ze de zwaarste antidepressiva en antipsychotica gegeven om mij in slaap te krijgen. Dat spul is oneindig veel straffer dan wat een paar hennepblaadjes kunnen doen, en toch was ik bij elk van die pillen klaar wakker. Intussen slaap ik al iets beter na anderhalf jaar medicatievrij te zijn, maar het gaat allemaal zeer langzaam vooruit, ook met de andere ontwenningssymptomen trouwens. Ik vind het goed zo en ik neem er vrede mee.

----------


## Robin Lecol

ik spreek ook uit eigen ervaring en ik snap dat je het niet gelooft want ik heb zelf werkelijk waar alles geprobeerd en niets hielp, maar ik zou zeggen probeer en bestel het een keer en dan kun je zelf oordelen! Ik wil alleen via dit forum meer mensen helpen om van de pillen af te komen en zo uiteindelijk afbouwen naar niets! nogmaals bij mij werkt dit perfect als enigste middel.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Sorry, maar ik heb nu al bedenkingen bij dat product, niet in het minst omdat de website waarnaar je verwijst geen enkele informatie geeft over de samenstelling van de formule en wat ze precies doet in het lichaam. Er wordt niet gesproken over studies die de werking hebben aangetoond, noch zie ik reacties staan van anderen die het hebben geprobeerd en die er tevreden over zijn. Ik lees nergens wie het product heeft ontwikkeld en waar het wordt gemaakt. De prijs is onwaarschijnlijk hoog voor slechts 30 porties (dat maakt 360 euro op jaarbasis!), en dan nog voor iets dat in de natuur voorkomt en dat je in principe dus gewoon uit de tuin zou kunnen plukken. En bovendien zijn alle experts het erover eens dat er gewoon geen enkele stof bestaat die een benzo kan vervangen en daarmee de symptomen kan tegengaan, tenzij het een substantie is die op dezelfde receptoren werkt, en daarmee los je niets op. De enige remedie voor een ontwenningssyndroom van benzodiazepines is tijd.

----------


## Robin Lecol

De experts wat je aangeeft heb ik juist mijn bedenkingen bij gezien de medicatie die de experts zelf voorschrijven, ik spreek uit eigen ervaring en geloof me ik heb alles geprobeerd, je kan het altijd een keer proberen zodat je dit zelf kunt ervaren.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Met "experts" bedoel ik uiteraard niet de artsen en psychiaters die mij de benzo's hebben voorgeschreven. Hun enige domein van expertise is het schaamteloos vergiftigen van mensen die ten onrechte naar de psychiatrie zijn doorverwezen en die veel beter af zijn zonder medicatie. Slapeloosheid is geen psychiatrische stoornis, en veruit de meeste patiënten in de psychiatrie kunnen hun problemen op andere manieren oplossen met therapie, een gezondere levensstijl, meer sociale contacten en dergelijke ipv met giftige pillen die je hersenen opvreten. Of in het geval van slaapproblemen: met een gedragsmatige aanpak en het wegwerken van verkeerde opvattingen over slaap.

Ik bedoel eerder mensen zoals Heather Ashton die haar hele leven heeft gewijd aan de studie van benzodiazepines en andere verslavende substanties, en die een afbouwmethode heeft ontwikkeld die wereldwijd met succes wordt toegepast. Ook zij verkondigt dat er geen substantie is die ontwenning van benzo's kan tegengaan zoals die hennepbladeren zogezegd zouden doen. Ik geloof er niks van. Als hennep haar patiënten met slaapproblemen omwille van hun benzo-ontwennig kon helpen, dan was zij er wel op gekomen, hoor. Of het moet zijn dat die hennep gewoon een veredelde vorm van wiet is natuurlijk. Dan zal het misschien wel slaapverwekkend zijn, maar tegelijk ook even verslavend als een benzo, en mogelijk zelfs met nog ergere gevolgen.

De website waar je me naartoe stuurt blijft zeer karig met informatie, en niemand die bij z'n volle verstand is zal zo'n product kopen zonder te weten wat er precies in zit en wat het met je doet. Dit heb ik al eerder gezien: iemand in een benzo-ontwenning vindt iets dat bij hem of haar werkt (of hij/zij beeldt zich in dat het werkt) en denkt plots een wondermiddeltje gevonden te hebben waar hij/zij munt uit probeert slaan.

Ik wist trouwens niet dat je op dit forum reclame mocht maken voor kwakzalfjes, die dan ook nog 's stukken van mensen kosten. 

Sorry, maar dat is hoe ik erover denk.

----------


## Robin Lecol

jammer dat je er zo over denkt, maar ik snap dat wel en is je goed recht mijn bedoeling is niet om reclame te gaan maken maar om mensen van de Benzo medicatie af te krijgen, uiteraard voor degene die dat wil en er voor open staat omdat dit onschuldige product perfect aanslaat vandaar. jouw statement is duidelijk,

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Er bestaat geen product dat een benzo kan vervangen, punt. Tenzij het zelf tot de benzo-familie behoort of in ieder geval dezelfde receptoren raakt die benzo's raken. Al de rest is onzin. Een "natuurlijk" product dat dan ook nog eens "onschuldig" is en "perfect aanslaat"... Dat is niet alleen een belachelijke uitspraak maar ook een gevaarlijke, want mensen die in een benzo-ontwenning zitten zijn vaak heel wanhopig en zouden alles proberen om de pijn te verlichten. Wat je bedoelt is dat het ding - wat het ook is - jou slaperig maakt (althans in je hoofd), en niemand kent de juiste omstandigheden waarin jij dat product hebt genomen en hoe je voor de rest in elkaar zit, dus kunnen we ook niet weten of je herstel aan die hennepblaadjes te danken is of niet. Ontwenning van benzo's gaat trouwens niet alleen om slapeloosheid en verstoorde slaap maar ook om een hele reeks andere onaangename symptomen die in geen geval door wat hennepblaadjes ineens verdwijnen. Dat is volstrekt onmogelijk. Er zijn mensen die denken dat ze genezen zijn van hun benzo-verslaving door met hun vingers op hun hoofd te tikken (dat heet Emotional Freedom Technique of EFT) of door elke avond te bidden voor genezing. Ik zeg niet dat die dingen niet kunnen helpen als je erin gelooft, maar beschadigde receptoren kan je daarmee niet herstellen. Dat vraagt tijd, en je kan het niet forceren. Zoals ik al eerder zei, niet iedereen wordt ernstig ziek door benzo's te stoppen, en zij die sneller genezen en minder symptomen krijgen hebben gewoon veel geluk.

En intussen weten we nog altijd niet wat er precies in dat goedje zit, hoe het er uitziet, wie het ontwikkeld heeft en waar het wordt gemaakt. Hoe kan je dan 30 euro voor dat spul vragen, en hoe durft iemand het überhaupt te verkopen ? Voor zover ik weet moet een product in België en Nederland altijd een etiket bevatten met de samenstelling ervan, kwestie van de consument in te lichten over wat hij koopt, en voor de veiligheid. Waarom zie ik geen afbeelding van die "slaapformule" op die website met een beschrijving van de ingrediënten en het werkingsmechanisme ? Bovendien moet zo'n middel uitvoerig getest zijn en volgens mij kan je het ook niet verkopen zonder vergunning. Je kan dan wel zeggen dat het hennep is, maar hennep is een ruim begrip, en cannabis is synoniem voor hennep. In de gewone hennep zit trouwens exact dezelfde high-makende stof die in cannabis zit, alleen in kleinere concentraties. Zoek maar op, ik weet dat ik de waarheid spreek. En je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat het verstandig is om cannabis te gebruiken om te herstellen van een benzo-verslaving ? Want dat slaat echt nergens op.

Voor diegenen die dit lezen en in de verleiding zouden komen om deze "Natuurlijke Slaapformule" op basis van hennep te proberen en er 30 euro willen voor neertellen zonder te weten wat ze precies kopen: google even naar thee van hennep en je koopt een heel doosje voor slechts een paar euro, bijv. op http://www.hennepenco.nl. En daar staat tenminste op wat erin zit en wie het heeft geproduceerd. Als die "Natuurlijke Slaapformule" op basis van gewone hennep is, dan haal je exact hetzelfde in huis met die thee voor slechts een paar euro. Maar nogmaals: hennep geneest een benzo-ontwenning NIET en er is geen enkele mens met verstand van zaken die het je zal aanraden om van een benzo af te geraken.

----------


## Robin Lecol

Pak jij maar lekker je benzos ,beter weter!!! Laat mij en andere van die rotzooi afkomen!!!!

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Ter informatie: ik heb al anderhalf jaar geen benzo's of andere pillen geslikt en ben dat ook niet van plan. Afkomen van een benzo doe je door hem langzaam af te bouwen, niet door hem te vervangen door iets anders, zeker niet door een lid van de cannabis-familie. Je intenties zijn misschien goed, maar je kennis over benzodiazepines is ondermaats. En jij bent wel degene die de verkeerde weg opgaat, want straks moet jij van die hennep/cannabis nog af.

Probeer misschien je slaapformule aan dat slaapcentrum kwijt te geraken waar je over sprak. Ze zullen je graag zien komen met je wiet!

Alle gekheid op een stokje: ontwennen van benzodiazepines is een ernstige probleem en een zaak van lange adem. Met wat hennepblaadjes of andere flora kom je er niet, hoor.

----------


## Robin Lecol

Nee dat weet ik, ik heb zelf dit 8 jaar lang gebruikt, en nu ben ik er helemaal van af ( eindelijk ) dankzij de hennep formule , ( en geen wiet ) , nu ben ik dit aan het afbouwen zodat ik over een 2 maanden helemaal overal van af ben en mijn bedoeling op dit forum is om mensen die net als ik alles geprobeerd hebben er via deze weg er wel vanaf kunnen komen, echt geloof me dit werkt bij mij ongelofelijk goed, dus aub niet zo negatief reageren, ik spreek uit eigen ervaring en wil alleen maar mensen helpen.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Ik wil je wel serieus nemen, maar hier klopt iets niet. Ten eerste beweer je dat je alleen maar anderen wil helpen om van de benzos af te komen, maar ondertussen stuur je me naar een website (jouw eigen website, veronderstel ik ?) waar je hennepblaadjes kunt kopen voor een veelvoud van wat ze elders vragen voor identiek hetzelfde product, en zelfs een veel beter, want op die website van jou staat geen enkele informatie over het product zelf afgezien van de naam "Natuurlijke Slaapformule" en het feit dat je het oplost in melk, terwijl je op andere websites tenminste geen kat in een zak koopt maar een duidelijk herkenbaar product. Dat het om hennep gaat, zelfs daar heb je het raden naar als je die website leest. Waarom ons dan niet gewoon vertellen dat je hennep gebruikt als slaapmiddel ? Zo moeilijk is het toch niet voor anderen om aan hennep te geraken, en dan krijgen de mensen ook niet de indruk dat je iets probeert te verkopen en er een business van wilt maken.

Je noemde mij een betweter, maar ik heb zelf enorm veel ervaring met benzo's, heb er zowaar 6 verschillende geslikt (allemaal op voorschrift) en nog een dozijn andere vergiften waaronder (zogezegd) uiterst slaapverwekkende antidepressiva en antidepressiva. Ik heb heus wel mijn huiswerk gemaakt over die benzo's en alles gelezen wat belang heeft, en daarnaast heb ik enkele jaren op de (Engelstalige) online benzo-forums vertoefd, waar ook iedereen allerlei aanvullende medicatie, supplementen en kruiden allerhande uitprobeert. De algemene consensus in al die bronnen en op al die forums is dat er geen enkel middel is dat een benzo-ontwenning kan verlichten, laat staan dat dit middel hennep zou zijn. Je zou het Ashton Manual eens moeten lezen. Dat is geschreven door 's werelds grootste experte op het vlak van benzodiazepines en andere verslavende substanties. Vind je het dan niet vreemd dat zij nooit op het idee gekomen is om hennep aan te prijzen als middel om benzo's af te bouwen, te meer daar ze zelf alles afweet van cannabis en dus ook van aanverwante plantensoorten ? Voor jou lijkt het misschien alsof je de grootste ontdekking hebt gedaan sinds penicilline omdat jij van alles hebt geprobeerd en die hennep blijkt het enige te zijn wat werkt. Maar ik weet zeker dat vele anderen voor jou met hennep hebben geëxperimenteerd en ofwel geen succes hadden, ofwel ermee gestopt zijn omdat het hun verslaving niet oplost maar juist in stand houdt. En kan je dan wetenschappelijk aantonen dat het die hennepbladeren zijn die je in slaap brengen ? Zoals ik al eerder een paar keer heb uitgelegd, bestaat er nog altijd zoiets als een placebo-effect, en je mag dit niet onderschatten. Of misschien was de tijd gewoon rijp voor je slaap om terug te komen. Niet zelden herstelt de slaap zich reeds na enkele weken na het stoppen van een benzo. Langdurige problemen waaronder slapeloosheid treffen maar een bepaald percentage van ex-gebruikers, en geloof me, als je tot die groep behoort, dan helpt er NIETS, zelfs geen benzo's, terwijl die nochtans de verslaving hebben gecreëerd. Zo schrijft Ashton dat slechts de helft van haar patiënten een positief effect ondervindt als ze hun benzo's terug opstarten na een periode van onthouding, en dat bij de anderen de schade aan het zenuwstelsel al te groot is, en dat hun sowieso een lange revalidatie wacht. En als de stof waar je hersenen naar snakken zelf al geen soelaas meer biedt, hoe zou een andere substantie dat dan wel nog kunnen, en dan nog wel een simpel hennepblaadje ?

Je mag ook niet vergeten dat iedereen anders is, en wat voor jou werkt, kan voor een ander net het tegenovergestelde doen. Daar moet je altijd rekening mee houden als je iets aanprijst.

----------


## Robin Lecol

Ja dat klopt maar dat geldt natuurlijk voor meer producten maar baat het niet dan schaad het niet, bij werkt het gelukkig maar iedereen is i.d.d anders en de reactie hierop ook. Ik kan het ook niet wetenschappelijk aantonen maar puur uit eigen ervaring maar nogmaals de bedoeling is goed, en ik ben ook met het slaap centrum bezig om dit te laten onderzoeken ( het zijn meerdere extracten ) ..je hebt gelijk ik doe eerst goed onderzoek we houden erover op haha ik wacht eerst het onderzoek af en dan praten we verder, oke?
Tot dan ,

----------


## Roelique

Beste nooitmeerbenzo's,

Nu pas lees ik jouw bericht over o.m. de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ik ben nu bijna een jaar af van de benzo's na meer dan 20 jaar (creatief) gebruik en heb het gevoel dat ik nooit meer van de ontwenningsverschijnselen afkom. Sterker nog, ik heb het gevoel dat er steeds meer bijkomen, waardoor ik al bang werd dat ik iets geheel anders, ernstigers heb. Ik heb de laatste weken vooral veel last van tintelende armen, handen, benen en voeten, boven op iets dat me al ruim 8 maanden parten speelt, n.l. een merkwaardig inwendig deinen. Het is een gevoel alsof mijn lijf allerlei kanten uit deint, alsof je in een vol bad plaats neemt en het water ongecontroleerd tegen je aan klotst, maar dan inwendig. Alsof ik door een inwendige kracht word voortgestuwd. Het zorgt ervoor dat ik mijn fijne motoriek niet meer geheel onder controle lijk te hebben, vaak de eerste keer misgrijp, regelmatig het gevoel heb om te vallen etc. Ik heb een paar maanden na de laatste benzo een aantal onttrekkingsinsulten gehad en sindsdien last van eerdergenoemd verschijnsel. Ik heb echter het idee dat e.e.a. behoorlijk overeenkomt met de merkwaardige sensaties die jij had. Die bewegende vloeren, muren die scheef lijken te staan, het lijkt ietwat geruststellend, ofschoon ik morgen bij de huisarts een verwijzing voor een neuroloog ga vragen en krijgen. Misschien dat je iets herkent en wellicht nog een aanvullende reactie hebt?
Groten, Roelique

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Beste Roelique,

Tintelingen en het deinen zoals jij dat hebt, heb ik al vaak horen beschrijven op de benzo-forums, en zelf heb ik die dingen ook nog af en toe, al is mijn probleem eerder hardnekkige slapeloosheid en de gevolgen daarvan. Iedereen is verschillend en we hebben elk onze eigen set van symptomen. Mogelijk heb je ook wat last van depersonalisatie en derealisatie, dat zijn typische ontwenningsverschijnselen van benzo's.

Een jaar is echt niet lang in benzo-termen. De gemiddelde duur van herstel zou iets van 6-18 maanden moeten zijn, en niet zelden duurt het 2-3 jaar vooraleer men zich volledig terug de oude voelt. Het hangt ook van verschillende factoren af zoals duur van inname, hoogte van de dosis, aantal mislukte ontwenningen (meerdere ontwenningsperiodes vergroten de kans op ernstige en langdurige symptomen, zie het begrip "kindling" in de literatuur), de mate waarin je ondersteund wordt door je omgeving, leeftijd, genetische aanleg en eventuele onderliggende problemen zoals angst of depressie (angst en depressie zijn weliswaar zelf ook ontwenningssymptomen, dus ook daar niet te snel conclusies trekken).

Ik denk dat het verstandig is om je eens te laten checken door je huisarts en neuroloog, maar de kans is groot dat die niets vinden. En als ze niks vinden, word je al snel als psychisch gestoord aangezien, terwijl een ontwenning van benzo's in essentie lichamelijk is.

Als alle testen negatief blijken, dan zou ik me niet te veel zorgen maken en de symptomen begrijpen als ontwenningssymptomen. In dat geval zal je ook volledig herstellen na verloop van tijd, als dat een geruststelling kan zijn. Wat je vooral niet mag doen, is weer een benzo nemen of alcohol drinken. Beide kunnen een acute ontwenningsreactie oproepen en alle winst die je tot nu toe hebt ongedaan maken.

Groeten,

nooitmeerbenzo's




> Beste nooitmeerbenzo's,
> 
> Nu pas lees ik jouw bericht over o.m. de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ik ben nu bijna een jaar af van de benzo's na meer dan 20 jaar (creatief) gebruik en heb het gevoel dat ik nooit meer van de ontwenningsverschijnselen afkom. Sterker nog, ik heb het gevoel dat er steeds meer bijkomen, waardoor ik al bang werd dat ik iets geheel anders, ernstigers heb. Ik heb de laatste weken vooral veel last van tintelende armen, handen, benen en voeten, boven op iets dat me al ruim 8 maanden parten speelt, n.l. een merkwaardig inwendig deinen. Het is een gevoel alsof mijn lijf allerlei kanten uit deint, alsof je in een vol bad plaats neemt en het water ongecontroleerd tegen je aan klotst, maar dan inwendig. Alsof ik door een inwendige kracht word voortgestuwd. Het zorgt ervoor dat ik mijn fijne motoriek niet meer geheel onder controle lijk te hebben, vaak de eerste keer misgrijp, regelmatig het gevoel heb om te vallen etc. Ik heb een paar maanden na de laatste benzo een aantal onttrekkingsinsulten gehad en sindsdien last van eerdergenoemd verschijnsel. Ik heb echter het idee dat e.e.a. behoorlijk overeenkomt met de merkwaardige sensaties die jij had. Die bewegende vloeren, muren die scheef lijken te staan, het lijkt ietwat geruststellend, ofschoon ik morgen bij de huisarts een verwijzing voor een neuroloog ga vragen en krijgen. Misschien dat je iets herkent en wellicht nog een aanvullende reactie hebt?
> Groten, Roelique

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Beste Forumleden,

Als nieuw lid heb ik aandachtig jullie berichten gelezen en vind hierdoor een aantal antwoorden terug op mijn (eindeloze) aantal vragen.
Hierbij een korte omschrijving van mezelf en mijn probleem :
Sinds enkele jaren gebruikte ik de benzo rivotril.Deze was voorgeschreven door de pijkliniek en dus maakte ik me geen zorgen. Wat starte op 05mg werd na enige tijd 1mg om vorig jaar tot een hoeveelheid van 14mg dagelijks.Dit gebruikte ik enkel voor het slapen gaan.Bij een consultatie heeft men mij gevraagd om deze medicijn niet meer in te nemen en stelde men me een opname voor. Tijdens de éérste dag moest ik mijn rivotril afstaan en werd er met vervangproducten gestart.Men voorspelde als ontwennigsverschijnsels enkel een soort milde griep!!!!!.Na dag 5 (ik was terug thuis) tijdens het morgenontbijt begon de kamer te draaien en toen ik opstond was ik precies 3 meter groot. Wist ik veel dat de poorten van de hel voor geopend waren die dag...
Vanaf dit moment (exact 3 maanden geleden) is alles gestart entot op heden voel ik me nog steeds rot.Vooral de tintelingen op mijn beidde voetzolen en de tintellingen in mijn gezicht + slecht zicht op mijn linkeroog + slapeloosheid spelen me parten.
Zoals andere forumleden heb ik ook steeds het deksel op mijn neus gekregen bij consultatie's aangaande deze verschijnselen:
Arts pijnkliniek : bizar deze verschijnselen,kom binnen 3 maanden maar nog even terug.Ondertussen doorverwijzing naar een Neuroloog.
Neuroloog: Alle testen negatief. Wist wel tussen de regels te vertellen dat rivotril bij hen enkel gedurende max 1 maand werd voorgeschreven met een max van 2mg per dag!! Terugverwijzing naar de pijnkliniek..

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Weet je wat je kan doen ? Druk alle nuttige informatie af van het internet over benzodiazepines en ga ermee naar die pijnkliniek (als je fysiek daartoe in staat bent) en dreig met een rechtszaak voor wat ze je hebben aangedaan. De hoeveelheid Rivotril die ze in één keer bij jou hebben gestopt is fenomenaal groot, en voor hetzelfde geld had je de ontwenning niet eens overleefd. Op de Engelstalige Wikipedia staan tal van artikels over benzodiazepines met referenties naar honderden wetenschappelijke bronnen die je symptomen bevestigen en die de ernst van het probleem erkennen. Ook alle richtlijnen van gezondheidsautoriteiten in binnen- en buitenland raden uitdrukkelijk af om benzo's gewoon te stoppen. Al die bronnen spreken van maanden tot jaren ontwenning en vaak zeer ernstige verschijnselen, althans bij een aanzienlijk percentage van patiënten, en dus niet over "een paar daagjes een lichtjes grieperig gevoel". Het abrupt stoppen van benzo's en dan nog zonder enige ondersteuning is een zware medische fout die de zwaarste straf verdient. Zodra ik zelf hersteld ben trek ik ook ten strijde tegen mijn artsen van weleer, en ze zullen het geweten hebben. Maar misschien moet je je op dit moment eerst focussen op je herstel, en helaas zal je hierbij geen of weinig steun vinden bij je artsen. Ooit zal het wel anders worden, maar voorlopig is dat de realiteit.

Lees zoveel mogelijk over die benzo's in alle betrouwbare bronnen (in geen geval bronnen lezen die uitgaan van de psychiatrie!) en houd altijd voor ogen dat je symptomen normaal zijn voor een ontwenningssyndroom en dat ze mettertijd wel zullen verdwijnen. Intussen zal je moeten proberen om zo goed mogelijk met de symptomen om te gaan met behulp van alle technieken die je daarbij kunnen helpen. Als je Engels kan lezen is het boek van Bliss Johns "Recovery and Renewal" erg aan te raden. Of je kan eens gaan kijken op haar website http://recovery-road.org/

Veel sterkte!

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Hartelijk dank om zo vlug te antwoorden.Het is een steuntje in de rug om met iemand te praten die weet wat dit is.Momenteel zal ik nog geen klacht plaatsen tegen de arts die dit voorgeschreven heeft gezien ik mentaal/ fysiek no niet de kracht ertoe heb maar dit komt nog...Zou een heropstart met riotril nog helpen om dan terug gekontroleerd af te bouwen????Ik sluit nu af en kom morgen met de rest van mij verhaal.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Volgens de info die ik heb moet heropstarten gebeuren binnen de eerste 2 weken na het stoppen, en dan kan begonnen worden met een langzaam afbouwschema. Als je langer wacht dan 2 weken, dan is de schade vaak te groot en dan heb je maar 50 % kans om te stabiliseren, en ook dan moet je vervolgens langzaam afbouwen. Als je niet stabiliseert, is er weinig aan te doen en kun je alleen maar wachten totdat je geneest en ondertussen jezelf zo goed en zo kwaad als het kan proberen te behelpen. Uiteindelijk zullen de receptoren in je hersenen wel herstellen, maar het kan helaas maanden tot jaren duren. Zelf zit ik aan 20 maanden na mijn laatste dosis en ik ben nog lang niet hersteld, en dat is na een langzame afbouw (er was voordien natuurlijk enorm veel geknoeid met mijn medicatie, wat ook meetelt). In elk geval moet je bij een eventueel heropstarten beginnen met een zo laag mogelijke dosis en die dosis geleidelijk opdrijven totdat je je beter voelt. 

Op deze pagina vind je meer details onder de titel "Reinstatement, updosing":

http://www.benzo.org.uk/ashsupp11.htm

Dit is de meest betrouwbare informatie die je kan vinden. Men zegge het voort aan de betrokken artsen. Of hebben zij misschien meer onderzoek gedaan naar ontwenning van benzodiazepines en betere methodes ontwikkeld dan Heather Ashton ? Dat wil ik dan nog wel eens zien!

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Vanacht was het verschrikelijk (zoals de overige nachten) Kon werkelijk geen oog dichtdoen met verschrikelijke uitstraling in de voeten.Mijn echtgenote heeft van alles geprobeerd om me te kalmeren maar ik ging de muur oplopen.Heb dan maar terug 0.5 mg alprozolam genomen en daarmee kon ik terug de slaap vatten. Voel me nu op dit moment wel schuldig . Graag jou persoonlijk opinie.
Is een alternatief eventueel een anden slaapmiddel die geen benzo bevat?
Hierbij wil ik ook: nog even terugkeren naar mijn laatste dokterconsultaties :
Arts pijnkliniek
Zegt gewoon na de cold turkey:volhouden.
Huisarts: Ben niet op de hoogte van de werking van deze medicijnen
Oogarts: Na onderzoeken is vastgesteld dat perifeer gezichtsveld op beidde ogen is verdwenen.IK heb haar op de hoogte gebracht van de rivotril en moet biinen de 2 weken terug.
Arts Homeopathie: Deze wilde me zelfs terug benzo voorschrijven,voor de rest kent hij ook niets van benzo's
De enige die me thuis begrijpt is mij echtgenote die ook mijn trouwste vriend is.Voor haar is dit momenteel ook zeer moeilijk

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Graag had ik van jou vernomen hoe vanaf de start je dit heb ervaren en wat nu nog het grootste probllem geeft?

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Helaas is slapeloosheid en verstoorde slaap een klassiek ontwenningssymptoom, en ook voor mij is het altijd het grootste probleem geweest. Volgens Ashton en vele andere bronnen duurt het soms vele maanden vooraleer de slaap zich normaliseert, en op de forums lees je vaak over 1 à 2 jaar vooraleer men echt weer goed begint te slapen. Eerst zal de REM-slaap (= dromen) terugkomen en nadien pas de diepe slaap. Mijn slaap is op dit moment nog altijd slecht, en regelmatig heb ik eens een nachtje zonder slaap zoals gisteren, maar de eerste maanden was het nog veel erger, dus er zit wel wat vooruitgang in. En je leert ook om beter om te gaan met slaapdeprivatie.

Wat kan je eraan doen ? Niet veel eigenlijk. Aanvullende medicatie heeft weinig nut, al zijn er wel mensen die met antidepressiva zoals Remergon of Trazolan enigszins de slaap kunnen vatten (deze creëren natuurlijk ook een fysieke afhankelijkheid en moeten later voorzichtig worden afgebouwd, wat weer aanleiding geeft tot slapeloosheid). Anderen nemen melatonine of allerlei supplementen zoals magnesium. Bij mij helpt van al die dingen niets, en van de echte medicijnen zoals Trazolan word ik alleen maar slechter.
Wat je vannacht gedaan hebt met die alprazolam (= Xanax) was niet zo'n goed idee, maar je wist natuurlijk niet beter en je was radeloos, dus het is begrijpelijk. Om je lichaam de kans te geven om te herstellen, is het echter absoluut uit den boze om opnieuw benzo's zoals alprazolam te gaan gebruiken, ook niet voor één keer af en toe.

Er zijn wel een paar dingen die je kan proberen: 
- opstaan als je niet kan slapen en hopen dat je alsnog slaperig wordt en dan pas naar bed terugkeren
- je nachten korter maken (bijv. 6 uur) om toch een beetje diepe slaap te garanderen (hoe langer je in bed ligt, hoe lichter de slaap wordt)
- elke dag op hetzelfde uur opstaan

Of het zal helpen, is moeilijk te voorspellen, maar je kan het uitproberen en zien waar je uitkomt. Bij mij werken die dingen ook maar in zeer beperkte mate, dus ik ga je zeker geen garanties geven. Soms kun je niks anders doen dan aanvaarden dat je niet kan slapen en proberen om er rustig onder te blijven, en van de dag die volgt het beste maken.

Van al die artsen die je opnoemt, zal je spijtig genoeg niet veel begrip mogen verwachten, en hun kennis over benzodiazepines en ontwenning is meestal onbestaande. Ik heb de zoektocht naar een arts met kennis van zaken allang opgegeven, en ik volg gewoon mijn eigen lichaam en de informatie die ik van het internet haal, en daar kom ik nog het verst mee. Het is werkelijk een schande hoe het medisch beroep dit probleem volledig negeert en onder de mat veegt, terwijl er geen ergere verslaving en ontwenning is dan die die door benzodiazepines wordt gecreëerd.

Ik heb ooit een lijst met citaten van gezondheidsinstanties op dit forum geplaatst. Ik zal even zoeken waar ik het heb gezet, en dan kan je dat misschien uitprinten en er mee naar een arts stappen van wie je weet dat hij of zij je serieus zal nemen.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Prof. Malcolm Lader (Clinical Psychopharmacology, Institute of Psychiatry, University of London):

- Het is moeilijker om iemand te ontwennen van benzodiazepines dan van heroïne. De afhankelijkheid is zodanig diepgeworteld en de ontwenningssymptomen die men krijgt, zijn echt ondraaglijk. Bij heroïne is de ontwenning gewoonlijk over na een week. Bij benzodiazepines houden de onaangename symptomen bij een percentage van patiënten maanden of zelfs twee jaar of langer aan. Ongeveer een derde van langdurig gebruikers krijgen een herkenbaar ontwenningssyndroom, zelfs na een langzame afbouw.
- Zelfs mensen die therapeutische doses nemen, kunnen afhankelijk worden. Als ze proberen te stoppen, krijgen ze nieuwe symptomen die ze daarvoor niet hadden. Mensen die geen enkele psychiatrische stoornis hebben, hebben evenveel moeite om te ontwennen. De veranderingen bij ontwenning van een lage dosis zijn in de meeste gevallen niet te onderscheiden van ontwenning van hogere doses, en dit zowel in kwaliteit als kwantiteit.

Belgisch Centrum voor Farmacotherapeutische Informatie (http://bcfi.be):

- Paradoxale reacties met toegenomen slapeloosheid, angst en agressie werden beschreven met benzodiazepines.
- Afbouwen bij chronisch gebruik moet gradueel gebeuren, met progressieve daling over een aantal maanden.
Het is aan te bevelen over te schakelen op diazepam (Valium). 
- Bij 10 à 15 % der patiënten verdwijnen de verschijnselen pas na enkele maanden of zelfs jaren.
De belangrijkste chronische dervingssymptomen zijn angst, slapeloosheid, depressie, sensoriële en motorische symptomen, gastro-intestinale stoornissen, geheugen- en cognitieve stoornissen.

Vereniging voor Alcohol- en andere Drugproblemen (www.vad.be):

- Veel studies hebben aangetoond dat chronisch benzodiazepinegebruik kan leiden tot cognitieve achteruitgang, verminderde psychomotorische, visueel-spatiale en visueel-motorische vaardigheden, snelheid van informatieverwerking, verbaal leren, IQ en concentratie. Parodoxale reacties bij gebruik van benzodiazepines zijn depressie, fobieën, agressie, hallucinaties en wanen.
- Voor personen die benzodiazepines lange tijd in therapeutische doses namen, suggereren klinische observaties dat het herstel traag verloopt, over 12 maanden of langer. Ontwenning dient steeds te gebeuren door een geleidelijke afbouw. Als afhankelijkheid is ontstaan, gaat staken gepaard met abstinentieverschijnselen met een eigen symptomatologie. Verraderlijk is dat geen van deze symptomen specifiek zijn voor een benzodiazepine-ontwenning en vele ook karakteristiek zijn voor een angststoornis.
- De acute ontwenning kan overgaan in het verlengde abstinentiesyndroom, met symptomen als angst, slapeloosheid, depressie, sensorische/motorische afwijkingen en gastro-intestinale klachten.

Federale Overheidsdienst Volksgezondheid:

- Omtrent het afbouwen van benzodiazepines: het algemene principe is een stapsgewijze afbouw waardoor een geleidelijke daling van de plasmaconcentratie verkregen wordt. Te snelle of plotse afbouw kan ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen uitlokken. Het meest onderzochte schema is dat waar men omzet naar een equivalente dosis diazepam (Valium). De opgegeven equivalentielijst kan als leidraad gebruikt worden (Noot: equivalentielijst van FOD Volksgezondheid bevat ook Staurodorm en Zolpidem). Belangrijke individuele verschillen zijn mogelijk. Elk schema moet aan de patiënt worden aangepast op basis van de symptomen. Het is belangrijk om de patiënt zeer strikt op te volgen.
- Over de plaats van hulpmedicatie in de afbouw: men moet steeds bedacht zijn op het risico dat een nieuwe verslaving geïntroduceerd wordt. Geen enkel product kan routinematig aanbevolen worden. 

De gezondheidssite voor Vlaanderen (www.gezondheid.be):

idem als BCFI, VAD en FOD Volksgezondheid

Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (http://www.who.int):

Het benzodiazepine-ontwenningssyndroom kan zeer ernstig zijn als het niet gecontroleerd wordt. Ontwenning van benzodiazepines wordt het best ondernomen op een geplande manier, door een graduele afbouw over een aantal maanden. Psychosociale ondersteuning is raadzaam voor mensen die een ontwenning ondergaan. Sterkte van aanbeveling: STERK.


Wikipedia (in alle talen en met honderden verwijzingen naar wetenschappelijke bronnen):

- Ontwenning van benzodiazepines is vergelijkbaar met ontwenning van alcohol en heeft zeer ernstige medische complicaties tot gevolg. Talrijke lichamelijke en psychologische symptomen kunnen zich voordoen. Ernstige ontwenningssymptomen komen ook voor tijdens graduele dosisreductie en bij relatief lage doses.
- Langdurig gebruik van benzodiazepines kan leiden tot ontwenningssymptomen ondanks het nemen van een constante therapeutische dosis, nl. door tolerantie. Chronisch gebruik leidt tot cognitieve, neurologische en intellectuele achteruitgang.
- Het acute benzodiazepine-ontwenningssyndroom duurt gewoonlijk ongeveer 2 maanden, hoewel klinisch significante symptomen nog vele maanden tot zelfs jaren kunnen aanhouden.
- Detoxificatie gebeurt het best met een equivalente dosis Valium, die in stappen van 10 % om de 2-4 weken wordt gereduceerd, afhankelijk van de ernst van de afhankelijkheid en de reactie van de patiënt.
- Antipsychotica moeten vermeden worden tijdens een benzodiazepine-ontwenning omdat ze de symptomen verergeren. Mensen die lichamelijk afhankelijk zijn, moeten cross-tolerante medicamenten als Zolpidem vermijden. Ze hebben immers een gelijkaardig werkingsmechanisme.
- Ontwenningsklinieken stoppen benzodiazepines vaak abrupt (= 'cold-turkey'). Dit is een zeer omstreden methode die vaak barbaars genoemd wordt. De meeste artsen en medische autoriteiten pleiten voor een langzame afbouw. Abrupt of te snel stoppen kan o.a. epileptische aanvallen, psychoses en zelfmoord tot gevolg hebben.
- Bij 10 tot 15 % der patiënten ontwikkelt zich een langdurig ontwenningssyndroom, vaak als gevolg van een te snelle ontwenning, met symptomen die lijken op ernstige psychiatrische en medische ziekten zoals angst, prikkelbaarheid, slapeloosheid en zintuiglijke stoornissen. Omdat het verschil tussen herval en rebound moeilijk te bepalen is, worden vaak verkeerde diagnoses gesteld. Dit leidt ertoe dat artsen nog meer benzodiazepines of andere soorten medicatie voorschrijven om de symptomen te verhelpen of onbestaande ziektes te behandelen. Er moeten minstens zes maanden verstreken zijn na de afbouw vooraleer de symptomen opnieuw geëvalueerd worden en de diagnose wordt bijgesteld.
- Voorgeschreven medicatie kan symptomatologie opwekken die psychische ziektes imiteert. Dit kan zowel tijdens als na de intoxificatie gebeuren. Vooral benzodiazepines staan ervoor bekend dat ze langdurige ontwenningseffecten tot gevolg kunnen hebben, soms tot jaren na de laatste dosis. Het post-acute ontwenningssyndroom komt voor bij 75 % van patiënten die ontwennen van langdurig gebruik van benzodiazepines en in mindere mate andere psychotrope medicatie.
- Hoffman-La Roche, fabrikant van de meeste benzodiazepines, erkent het bestaan van een langdurig ontwenningssymptoom.
- Patiënten krijgen gewoonlijk weinig advies of steun van hun artsen. Het gebrek aan uitleg en geruststelling over wat ze ervaren tijdens een ontwenning leidt ertoe dat veel mensen denken dat ze gek worden. Ze krijgen niet de juiste behandeling, met verwoestende gevolgen op lichamelijk, psychologisch en sociaal vlak.
- Afhankelijkheid en ontwenning van benzodiazepines werden uitvoerig bestudeerd in de medische literatuur. De klinische ervaring van professor Heather Ashton in psychofarmacologie, psychiatrie en het runnen van een ontwenningskliniek gedurende 12 jaar heeft geleid tot een welbekende handleiding: The Ashton Manual.

The Ashton Manual (Nederlandse versie op http://www.benzo.org.uk/amisc/dutchmanual.pdf):

- Chronisch gebruik van benzodiazepines kan een lange lijst van ongewenste effecten tot gevolg hebben. De symptomen die chronisch gebruikers krijgen, zijn een mengeling van paradoxale effecten en ontwennings-verschijnselen als gevolg van tolerantie. Alle benzodiazepines kunnen deze effecten veroorzaken. De werking op het lichaam is nagenoeg identiek voor alle benzodiazepines, ongeacht hun potentie, eliminatiesnelheid en werkingsduur.
- Er bestaat geen enkele twijfel dat bij langdurig benzodiazepinegebruik (vanaf 2-4 weken) de dosis langzaam gereduceerd moet worden. De klassieke ontwenningsperiode van 6 weken die veel klinieken en artsen toepassen, is veel te snel. Mensen die ernstige symptomen krijgen, zijn meestal te snel ontwend. Doordat ze geen informatie krijgen, worden ze ongerust en angstig, wat op zijn beurt hun symptomen versterkt. 
- Om te ontwennen heeft men een langwerkend medicament nodig dat in kleine stappen gereduceerd kan worden. Valium is de enige benzodiazepine die ideaal is voor dit doel. Omwille van beperkte doseringsmogelijkheden is het vaak nodig om over te schakelen naar Valium, ook als de patiënt een andere langwerkende benzo neemt zoals flurazepam (Staurodorm).

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Over ontwenning van benzodiazepines

Waarom verslaving aan en ontwenning van voorgeschreven benzodiazepines
niets te maken hebben met drugsmisbruik

John Merrott & Professor C. Heather Ashton, DM, FRCP
5 september 2011

(Samengevatte vertaling van het oorspronkelijke Engelse artikel, te vinden op http://recovery-road.org)

Veel artsen begrijpen niet ten volle wat ontwenning van benzodiazepines teweegbrengt. In samenspraak met professor Heather Ashton, Emeritus Professor in de Klinische Psychofarmacologie van de universiteit van Newcastle en 's werelds grootste expert op vlak van benzodiazepines, geef ik hier een vereenvoudigde verklaring van het probleem om zo artsen en alle andere betrokken partijen te helpen om beter te begrijpen waar het over gaat. Professor Ashton onderschrijft dit document.

Alle benzodiazepines die regelmatig worden gebruikt voor langer dan een paar weken beschadigen het natuurlijke kalmeringsmechanisme van het centraal zenuwstelsel. Het centraal zenuwstelsel van de patiënt wordt afhankelijk van de medicatie (d.w.z. verslaafd) en wanneer de medicatie wordt gestopt of verminderd bevindt de patiënt zich in een staat van opgewondenheid of overgevoeligheid. Deze ontwenningsreactie manifesteert zich via talrijke lichamelijke en psychologische symptomen die invaliderend kunnen zijn en weken, maanden of jaren kunnen aanhouden. De ernst van de symptomen kan verminderd worden door een trage afbouw na overschakeling op een langwerkende benzodiazepine zoals diazepam (Valium). Het is zeer belangrijk om over te schakelen naar een juiste dosis diazepam om onnodige acute ontwenningssymptomen te vermijden.

Een afbouwschema van 12 maanden of langer is vaak noodzakelijk en moet met toestemming van de patiënt en op diens aangegeven tempo worden geïnitieerd. Na het afbouwen kunnen nog vele maanden of zelfs jaren nodig zijn vooraleer het zenuwstelsel zich weer aangepast heeft en volledig hersteld is. Tijdens en na de ontwenning voelt de patiënt zich ziek door een chemisch onevenwicht als gevolg van de schade die is aangericht door de benzodiazepines. Het herstelproces varieert sterk van persoon tot persoon. Om onnodig leed te vermijden wordt abrupt stoppen van benzodiazepines ten zeerste afgeraden.

Afhankelijkheid van benzodiazepines en ontwenningssymptomen hebben niets te maken met drugsmisbruik, craving, verslavende persoonlijkheid, psychische stoornissen of een steeds opflakkerende chronische ziekte. Het gaat om een chemische reactie en niets anders. Een trage afbouw is geen garantie op een symptoomvrije ontwenning en supplementaire medicatie heeft zelden nut. Geruststelling, steun en advies zijn cruciaal om de patiënt te helpen bij zijn herstel. Gesprekstherapie en cognitieve gedragstherapie hebben geen invloed op het herstelproces; ontwenningssymptomen zijn immers geen uiting van een psychologische stoornis. Na de ontwenning kunnen deze therapieën wel zinvol zijn.

De auteur van dit artikel nam benzodiazepines op voorschrift en kreeg de volgende ontwenningssymptomen, die 24 uur op 24 aanhielden tijdens een heel jaar afbouwen, en nadien nog eens 15 maanden na de laatste dosis. Hij is nog steeds niet volledig hersteld. Al deze symptomen zijn typisch na langdurig gebruik en werden reeds in de vroege jaren tachtig uitvoerig beschreven in de literatuur over benzodiazepines. Opmerkelijk is dat craving niet karakteristiek is voor ontwenning van benzodiazepines.

	continu verstoorde slaap, nachtmerries, vroeg wakker worden in paniek
	onophoudelijke angst, paniekaanvallen
	agorafobie en claustrofobie
	hartkloppingen, ademnood
	audiovisuele stoornissen en extreme gevoeligheid voor licht en geluid, tinnitus
	duizeligheid en evenwichtsstoornissen
	warme en koude rillingen, constant griepachtig gevoel
	spierpijn, krampen, zware ledematen, rusteloze benen, spierspasmen
	chronische vermoeidheid
	barstende hoofdpijn, ondraaglijke druk in het hoofd
	vloeren die bewegen; gevoel van onwerkelijkheid
	misselijkheid, geen eetlust, opgeblazen gevoel
	droge mond, metaalachtige smaak in de mond
	oncontroleerbare huilbuien, woedeaanvallen
	frequent urineren
	geen concentratie, verwarring, simpele taken niet kunnen uitvoeren
	spontane jeuk over het hele lichaam
	gebrek aan emoties, niks kunnen voelen
	ongewenste gedachten
	gevoel van hopeloosheid en zelfmoordgedachten (door al het bovenstaande)

Over golven en vensters: tijdens het herstelproces worden deze symptomen soms tijdelijk minder erg of verdwijnen ze zelfs volledig, om nadien weer in alle hevigheid terug te keren op onvoorspelbare momenten en voor onvoorspelbare duur. De literatuur spreekt van venters van normaliteit en golven. Deze kunnen weken, maanden of in sommige gevallen jaren aanhouden.

Artsen stellen op basis van deze symptomen vaak verkeerde diagnoses en behandelen ze met nog meer medicatie (andere benzo's, antidepressiva, antipsychotica), waardoor het probleem verergert en een bijkomende verslaving wordt gecreëerd.

Er is nood aan toegewijde ontwenningsklinieken met personeel dat de noden van onvrijwillig benzo-verslaafden begrijpt. Afkickcentra voor drug- en alcoholgebruikers zijn ongeschikt voor dit doel. Verder zijn er geschoolde artsen en klinisch psychologen nodig, alsook meer onderzoek naar de effecten van langdurig gebruik van benzodiazepines.

Meer informatie vind je op www.benzo.org.uk (met o.a. The Ashton Manual in verschillende talen).

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Ik kan niet met woorden beschrijven hoe ik je moet danken voor je antwoorden in deze materie
Ik ben daarstraks naar de huisarts geweest en met hem besproken ivm mij slapeloosheid.
Ik heb ook sterk aangedrongen voor een slaapmiddel maar niet op bassis van benzo en hij heeft me Trazolan voorgeschreven .Hopelijk werkt dit want ik was deze nacht door het dolle heen.Ik zie wel dat jiij zo geen goede ervaring had met Trazolan.Ondertussen even de lectuur gelezen en kom tot de conclusie dat ik noog een hele weg zal moeten afleggen vooraleer dit aanvaardbaar/verdwenen zal zijn.Kan jij even omschrijven hoe je de éérste maanden na het stopzetten heb ervaard en hoe het nu momenteel is?Zijn er al windows gekomen waar je je beter voelt??

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Misschien heb je wel geluk met Trazolan ? Ik heb er al geweten die er goed mee slapen. De bijwerkingen overdag moeten ze er dan maar bij nemen.

De eerste maand na mijn laatste dosis waren mijn symptomen nog draaglijk, maar toen gingen de poorten van de hel open. GEEN slaap (en dat mag je haast letterlijk nemen) voor minstens een paar maanden, totale uitputting, geen enkele kracht in mijn spieren, onmogelijk om recht te staan door orthostatische intolerantie (lage bloeddruk, snelle hartslag), draaierig, duizelig, maag- en darmproblemen, geen eetlust, zwakke spieren, verlamd gevoel, pijn in de ledematen, hoofdpijnen, extreme gevoeligheid voor licht en geluid, angst, agorafobie, inwendige vibraties, me niet kunnen concentreren, alles vergeten etc. Na de eerste vier maanden kwam er stilaan wat verbetering, maar de meeste symptomen bleven nog geregeld terugkomen en losten elkaar voortdurend af. Echte "windows" heb ik nooit gehad, alleen soms een dag dat ik mij over de symptomen heen kon zetten (als dat lukte, was dat in de regel omdat ik wat meer geslapen had dan gewoonlijk). En na tien maanden gingen er een paar symptomen weg, maar er stonden al direct een paar andere klaar, waaronder brandende zenuwpijn en een constante druk in m'n oren, waardoor ik weer maandenlang zo goed als niks heb geslapen. Ik ontdekte ook dat ik absoluut geen smaakversterkers kan verdragen (monosodiumglutamaat oftewel E621). Die smaakversterkers zitten bijna overal in en ze lokken een acute ontwenningsreactie uit. Dit komt blijkbaar omdat glutamaat een stimulerend effect heeft dat je wil vermijden tijdens je herstel van de benzo's. Ook met suiker moet ik opletten, en caffeïne kan ik al helemaal niet verdragen. Nu, na 20 maanden, blijven nog over: slapeloosheid en verstoorde slaap (wel niet meer zo extreem als het ooit is geweest), vermoeidheid, druk in de oren, spierpijn (vooral nek en schouders), hoofdpijn, gevoeligheid voor licht en geluid en regelmatig een branderig gevoel in mijn hersenen dat uitstraalt naar de rest van mijn lichaam. De eerder psychologische symptomen zoals angst en agorafobie zijn grotendeels verdwenen. En depressie heb ik gelukkig nooit echt gehad, hoewel dit vaak wordt gemeld op de forums.

Niet iedereen krijgt zo'n hevige symptomen, en ik heb ook wel heel veel verschillende benzo's genomen en andere troep voor ik met mijn uiteindelijke afbouwschema ben gestart, dus misschien heb ik meer schade opgelopen dan de gemiddelde persoon. Als je op voorhand al weet wat er je mogelijk te wachten staat, en je krijgt veel ondersteuning van je echtgenote en bijv. van een therapeut of zelfs een arts (als je veel geluk hebt!), dan hoeft het allemaal niet zo dramatisch te worden. Ik wist heel veel dingen niet toen ik eraan begon, zoals dat van die smaakversterkers, en dat had mij veel miserie kunnen besparen.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Bedankt voor je oprechte antwoord hoe het bij jou heeft toegeslaan.Ik heb gisterenavond gestart met een halve Trazolan maar zonder succes.Pas na nog een helft te nemen kon ik de slaap vatten (+- 7uren). Keerzijde van de medaille was wel dat ik wakker werd met hoofdpijn en dit maar lans opstgzaam overgaat.Soms denk ik dat ik alleen met mijn problemen op een eiland zit gezien het hier zo stil is op het forum.Ik ben dan ook blij dat ik een lotgenoot heb gevonden die begrijpt wat ik meemaak een omgekeerd.Als ik s'morgens opsta en geconfronteerd word met mijn problemen verlang ik naar s'avond en s'avond terug naar s'morgens.Ik voel me zo nutteloos en heb dan ook schrik dat die continue pijn in voeten en mijn gezicht zal blijven aanhouden.
Laat me eens weten hoe het met jou gaat vandaag??
Groetjes vanwege Benzo Forbidden

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Blijkbaar werkt die Trazolan dan toch een beetje bij jou. Ja, die hoofdpijn had ik ook, maar slapen kon ik er helaas niet mee. Een andere optie is Remergon, maar die heeft ook nare bijwerkingen zoals verschrikkelijke vreetbuien, en ook die kon me niet in slaap krijgen.

Je bent zeker niet alleen met je probleem, maar omdat het zelden of nooit (h)erkend wordt, lijkt het alsof je de enige bent. De meesten weten niet wat hen overkomt en vinden de weg naar de forums niet. En heel veel mensen slagen er nooit in om hun benzo's af te bouwen en blijven ze gewoon verder slikken. Die komen natuurlijk nooit in de statistieken. Anderen die er toch in slagen maar erg ziek worden, zitten thuis met "psychosomatische klachten", "CVS", "fibromyalgie", "ziekte van Menière" en andere ziektes die ze eigenlijk niet hebben, maar dat zijn de diagnoses die je doorgaans krijgt. Ik heb ze ook allemaal gekregen, en allemaal geweigerd.

Gisteren en vandaag gaat het redelijk goed met mij. Ik spreek natuurlijk niet in absolute termen maar in verhouding tot een gemiddelde dag sinds heel die benzo-miserie, en als ik 5-6 uurtjes kan slapen met slechts een paar onderbrekingen, dan is het vertrouwen er, en dan laat ik me minder afleiden door al die pijnen en die dwaze kop (de fameuze "brain fog"). Ik probeer in beweging te blijven en veel buiten in de frisse lucht en de zon door te brengen.

Wat ik misschien nog niet heb gezegd is dat je absoluut moet vermijden om alcohol te drinken omwille van de cross-tolerantie met benzo's. Het kan zijn dat je binnen enkele maanden wel al een glaasje kan verdragen, maar ik zou er toch heel voorzichtig mee zijn als ik van jou was.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Gisteren was weer een dag om snel te vergeten.Ik was samen met mijn echtgenote gevraagd bij mijn dochter voor een BBQ maar gewoon het geluid en licht zorgen ervoor dat mijn zicht aan mij linkeroog verminderd en de tinteilng linkerkant terug toenam tot zeer hinderlijk.Wat bizar is dat bij een aantal minuten rust en stilte dit verminderd.Zou dit te wijten zijn aan de hersenen die nog overaktief zijn?Voor het eerst ook geconfronteerd met hevige duizeligheid bij momenten.Toen ik gisterenavond voor het slapengaan nog een Trazolan nam dacht ik om onmiddelijk te slapen maar het duurde meer dan een uur vooraller dit lukte.De slaap was ook niet zo vast als de eeste nacht.
Hierbij nog enkele vragen:
In de Asthon manual sttat vermeld dat men gerust 1 tot 2 dagen wijn mag drinken per dag.Het is niet dat ik verlang naar alkohol maar wat bedoel je met de cross-tolerantie met benzo's?
Wat me ook bezig houd is dat ik momenteel werkombekwaam ben en nog geen uitzicht op hervating.Hoe is zou situatie?
Ik ben wel blij te vernemen dat het 2 dagen goed gaat met je een hopelijk mag dit de poort van de beterschap zijn die open gaat voor jou....
Groeten van Benzo Forbidden

----------


## Roelique

Beste Benzo Forbidden,

Het verbaast mij dat Nooitmeerbenzo's jou nog niet het boek van Sasha Setphens, The effortless sleep method heeft aangeraden. Door dit boek ben ik totaal anders tegen slaap aan gaan kijken. Na een levenslang probleem, meer dan 20 jaar structureel benzo-gebruik, sinds ruim een jaar clean, ben ik in oktober 2012 dat boek gaan lezen. Ik sliep toen al ruim een half jaar niet tot hooguit anderhalf uur per nacht, had vele fysieke problemen, lange wanhopige nachten, psychisch zware momenten, maar door lezing van dat boek is mij e.e.a. heel duidelijk geworden: get a life!, niemand is ooit doodgegaan aan een slapeloze nacht, iedereen kan in principe slapen, sooner or later, maar laat slapen niet meer je hele leven beheersen. In een zeer overtuigende analyse zet de schrijfster uiteen welke fouten "wij" maken (wij slapelozen), zowel fysiek als psychologisch. Ik zou je dat van harte willen aanbevelen. want het heeft mijn omgaan met slaap 180 graden veranderd. Niet dat ik er al ben, en ik heb nog steeds fysieke problemen (een merkwaardig innerlijk bewegen, zwiepen, tintelingen, zwaar hoofd en duizeligheid), maar ik heb door haar (zij is ook ex-slapeloze) wel weer een perspectief gekregen en de hoop dat het ooit overgaat. Wanhoop niet, je bent a) niet de enige en b) het komt goed, wees daarvan overtuigd en denk niet meer over dat slapen na!.
Sterkte, Roelique

----------


## Roelique

Sahsa Stephens is de naam van de auteur.

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Je hebt gelijk, Roelique. Het boek van Sasha Stephens is inderdaad een aanrader, en ik heb onrechtstreeks wel naar de inhoud verwezen door te wijzen op het belang van korte nachten en goede slaaphygiëne en structuur. Er is één probleem met haar methode: ze houdt geen rekening met slapeloosheid die het gevolg is van ontwenning van benzodiazepines. Dat doet trouwens geen enkel boek over slapeloosheid en ook geen enkele slaaptraining of methode die ik ken (ook niet de methodes die in slaapcentra worden toegepast). Ik heb haar adviezen strict proberen te volgen en soms leek het wel wat te werken, maar ik heb zeker ook periodes gehad dat het een averechts effect had omdat ik mijn lichaam verplichtte om dingen te doen die het op dat moment niet aankon (zoals 10 keer opstaan 's nachts, elke nacht opnieuw, terwijl ik doodziek was, overal pijn had en sowieso niet kon slapen door de ontwenning), en omdat ik mezelf de hele tijd moest wijsmaken dat er lichamelijk niets aan de hand is terwijl dat in feite wel zo is. Ik heb trouwens naar Sasha Stephens geschreven en ze geeft zelf toe dat ze het hele ontwenningssyndroom in haar therapiesessies met cliënten negeert, alsof het geen invloed zou hebben op de slaap. Dit is mijns inziens een grote fout, want als er één ding juist wel te lijden heeft onder de ontwenning, dan is het de slaap wel. Bewijs: ook mensen die nooit gehoord hebben van dit boek en die hun slaap niet trainen met behulp van haar methode, beginnen vroeg of laat vanzelf weer te slapen nadat ze met hun benzo's zijn gestopt naarmate hun receptoren herstellen. Tenzij ze natuurlijk dingen doen die hun slaap weer gaan ontregelen en systematisch zondigen tegen de principes van een gezond slaapgedrag, want daar heeft Stephens natuurlijk wel een punt.

Ondanks deze tekortkoming van het boek blijf ik het wel goede lectuur vinden en ik raad het ook zelf vaak aan.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Hartelijk dank voor jullie steun & tips.Deze heb in meer dan ooit nodig in deze moeilijke periode en jullie kunnen dit het best begrijgen gezien ook jullie door deze hel moeten gaan.Wat betreft het boek van Sasha Stephens zal ik deze zeker eens lezen.Alles is welkom in deze moeilijke periode...
Na weer een woelige nacht de dag aangevat.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Nog vergeten te vragen : hadden jullie ooit te maken met visusroblemen/tintelingen in het gezicht of is dit vermeld door anderen???

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste nooit meer benzo en anderen op dit forum,
Als partner van een onvrijwillig verslaafde benzo gebruiker begrijp ik goed wat jullie door maken. Het is werkelijk een schande dat de farmaceutische industrie en alle onwetende artsen en psychiaters nog steeds aanrichten. Wij zelf zijn al sinds 2008 aan het modderen en nu ik sinds kort zelf werkeloos ben, heb ik de tijd gekregen om flink op internet rond te neuzen. Dr Ashton hadden we tot vorige week nooit van gehoord. Ik heb jarenlang (ook niet vrijwillig) als verlengstuk van de psychiater cq drugsdealer heb gefunctioneerd en de medicijnen in beheer heb gehad, omdat er anders misbruik op de loer lag. Inmiddels zitten we nu op 3 Gr. Valium, dus het eind is in zicht. Af en toe zie ik een glimp van mijn man terug zoals ik hem heb leren kennen en jarenlang heb meegemaakt voordat we benzo hell en zopiclon hell ingingen en mijn man een chagrijnige, depressieve, niet het huis uit te krijgen, etc. Etc. Man werd. Sterkte allemaal! Wij zijn ongeveer alles kwijtgeraakt, ook omdat mijn schoonfamilie maar niet wilde begrijpen waarom ik mijn man zijn pilletjes misgunde.... Nu begrijpen ze het eindelijk. Er moet toch een manier dat het verboden wordt om deze medicijnen nog langdurig voor te schrijven, met strenge sancties voor de betrokken arts. En in ieder geval ook goede waarschuwende voorlichting over de verslavingsgevaren.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Mooi beschreven van Anti benzo
In jou beschrijving vind ik een spiegelbeeld wat ik nu meemaak.Het is ook dankzij mijn echtgenote die me volop steunt dat ik de kracht vind om in deze moeilijke periode met up and downs door te zetten .Al die artsen ,etc..reageren op dezelfde wijze:verbaasd ivm de ontwennigsverschijnselen,doorverwijzing naar een psychiater,één wilde zelf terug benzo's voorschrijven!!
Hoe moeilijk ook er is geen weg terug en ik bewonder jullie dan ook om het doorzettingsvermogen.
Veel sterkte toegewenst......

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Ik wil nog even reageren op de mail van Anti benzo.Je vertelt dat je ongeveer alles kwijt raakte en ik kan dit voledig begrijpen in deze moeilijke situatie maar het belangrijkste is dat jullie elkaar nog hebben.Ik ondervind elke dag,hr,min,seconde wat de steun van mijn echtgenote betekent en ook dat ze begrip toont.Ik heb dan ook zeer veel bewondering voor jou .Ikzelf ben (onwetend) onmiddelijk moeten stoppen met een benzo (3 maanden geleden) en ervaar nu in alle hevigheid zware ontwennigssyptomen 24hr/24hr.Het is inderdaad zo dat de wetgeving zou moeten worden aangepast om benzo langdurig voor te schrijven maar achter de schermen is het een fabriek waar de artsen (op een misdadige manier) aan meedoen zonder zich te bekommeren voor al de miserie en leed die ze achterlaten.....

----------


## Anti benzo

Ha benzo forbidden, je hebt helemaal gelijk, maar het is wel zuur om te moeten constateren dat dit helemaal niet nodig was geweest als ten eerste onze huisarts beter had opgelet. Ze heeft echt enorme steken laten vallen. Volgende week ga ik haar erop aanspreken. Ook belangrijk voor mij in het verwerkingsproces. Jij heel veel sterkte. Uiteindelijk kom je er veel sterker uit en blijf je realiseren dat het ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn en laat je niet weer (per ongeluk door een arts) aan een nieuwe verslaving helpen. In de UK houdt een partij zich volledig bezig met het streven naar betere afbouw omstandigheden voor benzo verslaafden, Appgita. Volgens mij hebben wij in Nederland niet zoiets toch?

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Ik zit met hetzelfde gevoel ivm mijn huisarts.Die schreef doktersbriefjes voor een benzo zoals iemand naar de snoepwinkel ging (tot 4 briefjes per consultatie!).Ik wil die persoon gewoon niet meer zien of horen.Ik laat nu gewoon die ontwenningsverschijnselen stormen door mijn lichaam met de gedachte/overtuiging dat dit de goede richting is.
Gisterennamiddag na 2 dagen hevige pijnen is mijn zicht plotseling iets verbetert.Ik kan je verzekeren dat dit mentaal /fysiek voor mij een godsgeschenk was.
Wat betreft je laatste vraag ivm ondersteuning voor afbouw moet ik je het antwoord schuldig blijven gezien ik in Belgie woon.Bij ons is er in ieder geval niets van ondersteuning (0%).Met andere woorden : trek je plan,het is ons probleem niet meer....

----------


## Anti benzo

Ha Benzo forbidden, fijn dat je zicht in ieder geval iets is verbeterd. Hopelijk gaat het steeds een stukje beter. Met mijn man gaat het gelukkig ook goed. Nog een paar weken met de laatste loodjes, maar hij is in ieder geval al veel actiever en vrolijker, ook fijn voor de kinderen!
Ik blijf het triest vinden om te realiseren, dat er op het gebied van benzodiazepines afbouwen vrijwel niets is geregeld in veel landen. Ik vraag me af of het überhaupt wel ergens ter wereld goed is geregeld....

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

De verberinvan mijn zicht was slechts van korte duur (enkele uurtjes)daarna terug bergafwaarts met nu terug slecht zicht en uitstraling in mijn gezicht en voeten.Het doet me wel plezier om te vernemen dat het goed gaat met je man en geniet van ieder mooi moment dat er is,jullie verdienen het!Wat is het hier anders op het forum zo stil.Ik zou soms denken dat we op en eiland zitten.
Ik heb vandaag trouwens een interesante forum gevonden : benzobuddies.Dit is een engelse site boordevol informatie en vooral veel forumleden die bezig zijn ,ik zou zeggen een aanrader.

----------


## Anti benzo

Jammer dat het zo tijdelijk was met je zicht. Maar het betekent in ieder geval dat het wel kan verbeteren, toch? Waarom moest je zo abrupt stoppen dat je nu zulke heftige onttrekkingsverschijnselen hebt? Heb je nu ook nog geen arts die de situatie volledig begrijpt en je begeleid? Wij zijn overigens nooit zo' n arts tegengekomen hoor. Wij moesten ook alles zelf uitzoeken. Sterkte!

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Het was mijn arts die vroeg om onmiddelijkte stoppen.Ik wist niet beter en heb dan maar op zijn voorstel gevolgd.Nu ik met deze onttrekkingsverschijnselen zit doen alle artsen die ik bezocht heb afstand en ben ik precies de éérste persoon die zulke extreme klachten heeft?Het is echt om gek van te worden!!!Ik hoop dat jullie van het weekend konden genieten?

----------


## Anti benzo

Ik heb de afgelopen tijd veel gelezen hierover en je bent echt niet de enige met zulke extreme verschijnselen, helaas. Er staat niet voor niets op elke website over dit onderwerp dat je niet abrupt moet stoppen. Wellicht staat het ook in de bijsluiter zelfs. Toen mijn man eind 2008 problematisch met deze middelen bleek om te gaan, heb ik ook voorgesteld om er abrupt mee te stoppen. We begonnen op vrijdagmiddag en op zondagmiddag zat ik met een volslagen gek op de bank. Zijn zus kwam toen met de oxazepam van zijn zwager en op maandag ging hij naar de huisarts en kreeg vanaf toen ook nog Oxazepam er bij en de Zopiclone werd ook weer voorgeschreven. Ik heb toen uitleg gevraagd aan de huisarts en uit het dossier bleek dat hij vanaf 2006 Zopiclone kreeg voorgeschreven. Hij kon onbeperkt herhalingsrecepten aanvragen en gemiddeld bleek hij op 3 Zopiclone per dag te hebben gezeten. Ze bood toen haar excuses aan en verwees mijn man door naar een psychotherapeut ipv naar een afkickcentrum of ipv zelf een afbouwschema op te stellen. Ik had geen idee waarin ik terecht was gekomen. Nu vele jaren later hoop ik dat we eindelijk aan het einde van de nachtmerrie zijn gekomen. Alhoewel het moeilijk (zeg maar gerust bijna onmogelijk) is om een arts te laten stoppen met voorschrijven van medicatie. Zelfs afgelopen week nog wilden ze weer een ander middel gaan voorschrijven, terwijl het echt supergoed met mijn man gaat vergeleken met een paar maanden geleden. Afgelopen weekend hebben we weer iets ondernomen met de kinderen en hij liep zelfs een keertje zingend de trap af. Iets wat ik in geen jaren heb gehoord. De (psychische) medische wereld is behoorlijk verrot, ik zou er een boek over kunnen volschrijven wat wij hebben meegemaakt. De afgelopen weken heb ik behoorlijk wat websites bezocht en het is triest om je te realiseren dat we wereldwijd miljoenen soortgenoten hebben in hetzelfde schuitje, ziek gemaakt door de dokter. Heb jij er al aan gedacht om een letselschade advocaat in te schakelen? Een medicus zou toch iemand niet abrupt moeten laten stoppen en alle andere dokters willen nu natuurlijk hun collega niet in diskrediet brengen, bovendien hebben ze waarschijnlijk ook geen ervaring in hoe nu verder met jouw klachten. Je moet echt alles op alles zetten om toch de juiste hulpverlener nu te vinden, desnoods in het buitenland. Ken je de website http://recovery-road.org/
Onder het kopje links vind je daar een aantal medici die zich er erg voor inzetten om dit soort misstanden aan te pakken. Wellicht kunnen zij je aan een goede arts in Belgie helpen.

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Ik ben verleden donderdag ten einde raad terug naa mijn huisdokter geweest gezien de pijn niet meer houdbaar was.Ik vertelde hem dat er 2 opties waren voor mij (terug opstarten of mezelf...).Eindelijk begreep hij mijn situatie en vroeg hij me met een beperkte dossis op te starten + medicatie tegen zenuwpijn (lyrica) te gebruiken.De bedoeling is éénmaal ik terug een zekere comfortniveau zit om dan de alprozolam heel geleidelijk af te bouwen.Momenteel hou ik nu nog hoofdpijn en oogpijn over maar soms reeds enkele uren in dragelijk vorm .Ik besef maar al te goed dat er nog een lange en moeilijke weg staat te volgen maar hoop dat dit een juiste beslissing was.Ik zal hem zeker de volgende keer het afbouwschema van Dr Asthon onder de neus duwen......

----------


## Anti benzo

Ha Benzo forbidden, wat een rot "medicijnen" zijn het toch. Hopelijk gaat het nu weer wat beter en kan je vanuit hier met een gedoseerd afbouwschema verder. Mijn man had ook een terugval met Pinksteren. Eigenlijk al vanaf de woensdag ervoor en het was afschuwelijk! ik herkende hem af en toe bijna niet en hij was ook zo depressief dat hij ook vaak gedachtes uitsprak. Ik vond het te moeilijk om zo op te schrijven.
Hij heeft WW'er opnieuw zopiclon voorgeschreven gekregen, valium naar 2 mg ipv 1. En ze wilden de paroxetine verhogen van 20 naar 30 mg. Alles totaal niet volgens de richtlijnen van d'r Ashton. Daar heeft zowel de huisarts als de verslavingszorg trouwens nog nooit van gehoord. Het is werkelijk triest. Afgelopen week heb ik de huisarts nogmaals erop aangesproken en ook gevraagd of ze er tenminste iets van had geleerd, maar ze geeft aan dat ze af en toe nog steeds langdurig deze middelen voorschrijft. Ik heb haar gezegd dat ze voortaan beter tegen de patiënten kan zeggen, dat een slaapprobleem of angstprobleem straks het allerkleinste probleem is wat ze hebben als ze deze medicatie toch willen blijven slikken. En dat ze daarin de patiënt niet kan laten kiezen, het gros van de mensen vertrouwt toch de dokter als expert. Dus als de dokter zegt dat het niet goedvoor je is en jij zegt dat je er baat bij hebt, dan moet de dokter toch de verstandigste zijn en niet blijven voorschrijven. Er is nauwelijks een indicatie voor langduriggebruik.

----------


## Anti benzo

Mijn man heeft een enorme terugval gehad door het zopiclon voorschrift. Het was een vreselijke ervaring. De zopiclon is dus weer stopgezet. De ervaring die ook deze instelling weer heeft met de afbouw van langdurig benzo gebruik is nihil. Je moet als patient of als familielid van de "door de huisarts verslaafd gemaakte patient" alles zelf uitzoeken. Het is een grof schandaal. Het departement van oorlogsveteranen in de VS heeft in 2010 al een contra indicatie uitgegeven voor het voorschrijven van benzodiazepinen. Wanneer dringt het tot de medici door dat het onmenselijk is om "mind altering" medicatie voor te schrijven. Het draagt niet bij tot de oplossing van het probleem, maar draagt wel bij tot oneindig veel andere problemen voor de patient en voor zijn familie als je ze langer dan een paar weken gaat voorschrijven. Deze problemen zien de artsen niet, die doen alleen maar aan symptoombestrijding van de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen die ze voorschrijven, zo blijf je lekker lang patiënt. Geen wonder dat er bijna niemand meer uit de geestelijke gezondheid zorg ontsnapt......Ik vraag me af hoelang ik het nog volhoud in deze situatie of ben ik straks het volgende slachtoffer van de ggz?

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Ik vind het vreselijk te moeten horen dat je man zo een terugval heeft gehad maar het is een lijdensweg met vallen en opstaan waar uiteindelijk toch licht komt aan het einde van de tunnel...
Na mijn hevige ontwenningsreactie ben ik naar mijn huisarts gestapt met de mededeling dat ik zowel fysiek als mentaal niet verder kon.Dit was ook niet verwonderlijk gezien de hoeveelheid rivotril die ik voor de ontwenning gebruikte (14 mg).Ik ben herstart met een 1/10 van de oorspronkelijke dossis en zal vanaf volgende week zéér geleidelijk overstappen naar Diazepam om dan terug zeer langzaam af te bouwen (einde voorzien rond pasen 2014) indien er gen verwikkelingen zijn.Ik gaf de huisarts oook meen dat ik zelf ijn afbouwschema bepaal en dit volgens de Ashton manual.Ik heb trouwens ok gesproken met mijn Apotheker die bereid is capsules te maken zoals voorzien in de Manual.Ten slotte wil ik nog eens herhalen dat ik zeer moedig van je vind om je man te blijven steunen.
Uiteindelijk word alles terug beter en komen jullie beidden er sterker dan ooit eruit.I zou ook niet staan waar ik nu was zonder de steun van mijn echtgenote...Ter info : heb je al eens de site van benzobuddies bezocht.Er staat zeker een gans pak nuttige informatie in en er zijn zeer veel forumleden van alle continenten aanwezig....

----------


## Anti benzo

Hallo Benzo Forbidden en alle andere meelezers,

Ik voel mij verplicht om toch nog te gaan melden hoe het nu is. Ik heb gezien dat deze thread ruim 8000 keer is bekeken sinds ik vorig jaar in mei ben begonnen te schrijven! Er is dus veel behoefte naar informatie op dit gebied.
Hoe gaat het nu met jou, Benzo Forbidden?
Bij ons is het helaas niet goed afgelopen, ik lig in scheiding sinds vorig jaar oktober. De psychiater is weer volop zopiclon gaan voorschrijven nav de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Mijn ex vond dat in eerste instantie prettig omdat hij zich zo ellendig voelde, midden juli natuurlijk niet meer en had hij er spijt van. Na de vakantie begon hij ook weer illegaal erbij te nemen. Voor mij niet te doen. Ik ben nog een aantal maal mee geweest naar de verslavingsinstelling en daar hebben we met het hele behandelteam gesproken in september. Op mijn verzoek naar andere lichamelijke imbalansen te kijken konden ze niet ingaan, want lichaam en geest zijn gescheiden volgens de psychiater. Dit was het moment waarop ik het eindelijk niet meer zag zitten, een maand later zijn we uit elkaar gegaan. Ik ben er nog steeds van overtuigd dat mijn ex lichamelijk niet lekker in zijn vel zat. Ik heb inmiddels gelezen over de circadiaanse klok en herken er veel in. Ook eten speelt een grote rol. Er zijn veel n=1 onderzoeken gemeld waarin een ketogeen dieet bijdraagt tot een veel stabielere emotionele toestand. Mijn zaak is het echter niet meer, wij hebben minimaal contact, maar voor mijn kinderen vind ik het echt triest dat de huidige medische industrie zo omgaat met mensen dat dit heeft kunnen gebeuren. Mijn ex gebruikt nog steeds de "medicatie"......

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Hallo Anti Benzo,

Eerst en vooral wil ik zeggen dat ik het zeer spijtig vind te vernemen hoe het met jullie is verlopen.Anderzijds verdien je veel respect gezien je niet eindeloos kan blijven steunen.Iemand die dit niet heeft meegemaakt kan dit niet begrijpen.Hoe hard het ook klinkt maar op een bepaald moet je aan jezelf en de kinderen denken vooraleer jullie ook in deze negatieve draaikolk word meegesleurd...
Momenteel ben ik nog steeds aan een trage afbouw bezig en dit lukte wonderwel tot vorige week.Dan zijn de syptomen terug opgekomen maar niet meer zo hevig als in het begin.In ieder geval ben ik open naar mijn vrouw en we zij van plan onze vakantieplannen te wijzigen.Het voornaamste is inderdaad volhouden en de moeilijke momenten open en eerlijk bespreken ....
Ik vind het moedig en eerlijk van je om dit op het forum te plaatsen en mijn wens is dat een moedige reporter of arts dit eens aan de buitenwereld lat weten wat een smeerlaperij benzo's zijn en welke miserie ze teweegbrengen bij gebruikers en hun familie.....

Je mag in ieder geval steeds op me rekenen .Laat de moed niet zakken,je hebt de juiste beslissing genomen hoe hard dit ook is

----------


## Anti benzo

Hallo Benzo Forbidden,

Bedankt voor je reactie toen. Ik zit nog steeds in de scheiding verwikkeld helaas, maar ben heel erg blij dat ik de stap toen heb genomen.

Ik hoop dat het met jou beter gaat na de terugval van deze zomer. Ik heb net gekeken en deze thread is ruim 13000! keer bekeken sinds mei vorig jaar. Behoefte aan info is dus groot en ik hoop dat mensen in een soortgelijke positie hier informatie uit kunnen halen over de ernst van het probleem want je hebt gewoon geen idee als je ermee geconfronteerd wordt. Ik denk daarom ook dat het belangrijk is om hier bij te houden hoe het gaat. Mijn ex zit nog steeds in hetzelfde schuitje helaas. Moeizaam. 
Hoe is het nu met jou? Fijn dat jouw vrouw je goed kan steunen. Liefs Anti benzo

----------


## Benzohater

Hallo, de laatste reactie op dit forum is al van even geleden maar aangezien het veel gelezen is, wil ik ook mijn steentje bijdragen. Ik ken de hel van het benzodiazepinengebruik maar al te goed. Ik ben een man van 51 jaar. In 2010 kwam ik door de crisis in de problemen en liep ook nog mijn relatie stuk. Ik had zoveel stress in die tijd dat ik niet meer kon slapen. Daar werd ik steeds depressiever en wanhopiger van. Ik was nog steeds geen voorstander van chemie maar op enig moment kon ik er niet meer onderuit. Het begon met Zolpidem en daar sliep ik enkele weken goed op. Ik ben eindeloos op zoek gegaan naar de werking van Zolpidem en kwam zo uit bij de gaba-receptoren. Na gebruik van Zolpidem op mijn eigen verzoek overgezet naar Rivotril druppels. Ik las daar veel positieve ervaringen over van mensen.

En natuurlijk werd het gebruik steeds meer. Ik begon allerlei klachten te krijgen zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk, maar weet dat niet aan de Rivotril. Ik kreeg diagnoses van Fybriomyalgie, Me/CVS, PTSS, Hyperacusis, reuma, en nog wel een paar.
Geen enkele dokter of psych heeft ooit maar iets gezegd over het gebruik van de Rivotril en de mogelijke bijwerkingen.
Er is op enig moment ook nog Cymbalta voorgeschreven door een pijnarts maar daar werd ik helemaal idioot van. Ik kwam met spoed bij een arts terecht en die wilde me Haldol voorschrijven omdat hij dacht dat ik een psychose had. Dat heb ik niet ingenomen maar er begon me langzaam iets duidelijk te worden. Op een forum kwam ik op een dag een opmerking tegen van een gebruiker van Rivotril die schreef dat hij zo'n last had van zijn spieren en dat het na staken gebruik grotendeels verdwenen was.
Dat werd een zoektocht en uiteindelijk kwam ik via forums erachter wat een vreselijke benzo de Rivotril is.

Ik ben zo vreselijk dankbaar dat ik op het internet zo veel informatie heb gevonden en met name de filmpjes op youtube (tik maar eens in withdrawal benzodiazepines clonopin) en de Ashton methode hebben me doen inzien dat ik zo snel als mogelijk van het medicijn af moest.

Het heeft me 7 afschuwelijke maanden gekost om het af te bouwen. Ik kan niet beschrijven wat een hel dit is geweest. Het is de meest afgrijselijke periode en tot nu toe de zwartste bladzijde uit mijn leven. Ik overdrijf echt niet.
Vorige week (exact volgens Ashton-schema) de laatste 1 mg valium ingenomen en ik voel me nog steeds afschuwelijk. 

Op de een of andere manier is mij de slapeloosheid bespaard gebleven. Ik slaap natuurlijk niet goed en ben erg moe overdag en vele keren wakker in de nacht, maar echt lang wakker liggen valt wel mee. Bij mij zijn de problemen overdag. Mijn geheugen is zeer slecht, een constant gevoel van zware griep, angsten, paniek, ik heb nauwelijks contact meer met mensen en blijf liever thuis, niets voelt goed of leuk. Ik ben een schaduw geworden van de man die ik ooit was. 
Maar er is geen 1 moment geweest dat ik behoefte had om weer te gaan gebruiken. Ik weet ook zeker dat ik nu klaar ben met de benzo's voor de rest van mijn leven.
Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat het geen permanente schade heeft aangebracht en dat ik weer enigszins zal herstellen. Ik ben nu nog erg bang dat het altijd zo zal blijven.
Ik heb de afgelopen maanden nauwelijks mijn werk kunnen doen als ondernemer en nu dreigen er grote financiële problemen. Ik hoop dat ik het nog kan inhalen.
Ik was een intellectueel en in zekere mate hoogbegaafd maar mijn cognitieve vermogens zijn compleet verdwenen.
Er komt helemaal niets zinnigs uit mijn handen.

Ik kan hier wel een boek over schrijven, ook over de periode dat ik het wel gebruikte en wat ik voor dingen heb gedaan waarvan ik nu denk "was ik dat?".
Er zijn 4 jaar van mijn leven naar de knoppen. En niemand begrijpt het. Tijdens de afbouw adviseerde mijn huisarts op maar weer omhoog te gaan met de dosis, maar dat heb ik nooit gedaan. Dokters kijken niet verder dan hun neus lang is en weten nauwelijks iets van deze medicijnen.

Ik heb hoop. Hoop dat het uiteindelijk wel goed zal komen in mijn hoofd. Mijn lijf gaat steeds iets beter hoewel nog veel problemen met de nek en schouder spieren. Fysiotherapie helpt nog niet echt. Maar de overige klachten zijn langzaam aan het verdwijnen.
Ik heb angsten. Angsten dat er terugval zal komen. De afgelopen maanden had ik de zwaarste depressie ooit. Het kwam door de medicatieafbouw, dat weet ik zeker. Het was absoluut een chemisch veroorzaakte depressie.

Het medicijn Rivotril heeft me 4 jaar lang gemarteld. Echt gemarteld. 

Ik ben ontzettend boos. Boos op mezelf dat ik het zover heb laten komen. Dat ik niet eerder gezocht heb naar de bijwerkingen van dit medicijn. 
Dat ik niet doorgehad heb wat er gaande was en dat de oorzaak in dat medicijn lag.
Ik ben boos op de apotheek.
Ik ben boos op alle dokters en psychiaters en psychologen die zich niet verdiepen in deze materie en klakkeloos herhaalrecepten voorschrijven.
Ik ben boos op de farmaceutische industrie met hun verborgen agenda's en hun geldzucht.

Voor waar het betreft het slapen. Blijkbaar heb ik het vreselijke geluk dat ik nog redelijk slaap. Iets waarvan ik denk dat het me helpt is het volgende. Direct na de afbouw ben ik nadat de valium/diazepam vanwege de halfwaardetijd uit mijn lijf zou moeten zijn GABA van Solgar gaan slikken voor het slapen. Dat is een voedingssupplement. Hoewel de wetenschap zegt dat pure GABA in orale vorm niet de de bloed-hersenbarrière kan passeren, heb ik echt het idee dat dit werkt in combinatie met Melatonine.
De melatonine koop ik bij de drogist in kleine tabletjes en die laat ik vlak voor het slapen onder mijn tong en in de wangzak smelten. Ik neem 2 GABA capsules in en slaap dan tot een uur of 5 in de nacht. Dan moet ik er even uit om te urineren en dan kan ik redelijk snel weer in slaap komen. Voor mij een wonder deze combinatie!
Misschien werkt het als een placebo maar het maakt mij niet uit. Voor mij werkt het echt.

Erg vervelend dat de GABA van Solgar niet in Nederland verkocht mag worden. Via een omweg kan ik het toch bestellen maar dat kan ik hier helaas niet vertellen. Dat was al een zoektocht op zich.

Ik had gedacht dat de hel zou komen na de laatste chemische tablet voor de nacht maar wonder boven wonder viel het ontzettend mee en voel ik me beter dan de laatste maanden van de afbouw.

Er zal nog wel van alles komen ben ik bang, of misschien behoor ik tot de gelukkigen die geen verdere schade heeft opgelopen door dit afschuwelijke medicijn.

Ik wens iedereen die benzo's gebruikt, aan het afbouwen is of in de post-afbouw periode zit heel veel kracht toe. Ik weet wat een hel dit is.
Alles wat hier eerder geschreven is, is waar. 
En voor degenen die overwegen om het te gaan gebruiken: NIET DOEN! Niet voor langere tijd!!
Vertrouw de dokters niet! 
Je glijdt namelijk heeeeel langzaam de afgrond in en dat voelt in het begin ook nog lekker.
En gebruik geen alcohol want dan gebeuren er rare dingen. Ik heb op m'n 50e voor het eerst een strafblad opgelopen vanwege agressie die er bovenkwam door het medicijn. 

Dit was mijn bijdrage voor dit moment. Ik ga de komende tijd misschien nog wel terugkijken hier hoeveel keer het gelezen is. En op een dag wil ik het liefste deze nachtmerrie voor altijd vergeten.
Veel kracht heb ik gehaald uit de Ashton methode. Veel kracht uit de youtube filmpjes en de engelse forums zoals benzobuddies etc.
Ik ben er nu een week vanaf!! En er is geen haar op m,n hoofd die er over denkt om ooit nog te beginnen met benzo's.

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste Benzohater,

Ik vind het ontzettend knap dat je eraf gekomen bent! Helaas doen weinigen jou dat na en de voorschrijvende artsen hebben geen idee (of willen geen idee hebben...) wat ze aanrichten. Je verhaal is helemaal herkenbaar behalve dan dat mijn ex er waarschijnlijk nooit meer afkomt. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat je geestelijke capaciteiten terug zullen komen op den duur. Eigenlijk zouden we als gedupeerden van deze business een stichting moeten opzetten om er tegen in te gaan (net als http://www.appgita.com/ in de UK. Mijn leven én vooral dat van mijn kinderen is er ook door veranderd/gedupeerd.

Heel veel sterkte!

Groeten, Anti benzo

----------


## Benzohater

Beste Anti benzo,

Dank je wel voor het compliment. Uiteraard heb ik al jouw reacties ook gelezen. Toen ik ze las en dat je uiteindelijk in een scheiding terecht kwam, heb ik eerlijk gezegd even zitten janken. Ik heb 3 jaar geleden een fantastische vrouw leren kennen. Ze heeft me de afgelopen maanden enorm gesteund. Ik denk dat als zij er niet was dat ik het niet gered had. Ik denk dat ik dan zelfmoord gepleegd zou hebben. Denkend dat ik krankzinnig geworden was. Ook tijdens het benzogebruik was ik zeker geen leuke partner. Het verbaasd me eigenlijk dat ze bij me gebleven is. Het is heel raar maar de laatste dagen heb ik het gevoel dat ik uit een roes aan het wakker worden ben. Ik kan dit nog niet helemaal onder woorden brengen maar het is heel raar. Ik ben erg blij dat je mijn bericht gelezen hebt en dat je een reactie geeft.
Ja natuurlijk zou ik de hele farmaceutische industrie voor de rechter willen brengen. Ik denk dat het echter een energielek gaat worden en dat er niet te winnen valt van deze pillenmaffia. Ik denk dat het enige is dat je zoveel mogelijk mensen bewust maakt van de gevaren van het gebruik van benzo's door dit bijvoorbeeld op dit forum te schrijven.

Ik las ergens dat iemand schreef dat als je niet in god of in een hel gelooft voor je benzo-gebruik, dat je dat daarna zeer zeker wel zult doen.
Zo erg is het inderdaad.

Het is vreselijk als ik lees hoe ingrijpend dit voor jou en je kinderen is. Ik begrijp het volkomen dat je hart er naar uitging om je partner te blijven steunen maar dat het verstand ingreep en je andere keuzes moest maken. 
En ik weet ook maar al te goed dat je tegen betonmuren van onbegrip aanloopt.

Ik heb me de afgelopen 3 jaar gevoeld als een zombie maar ik was het me niet eens bewust. Ik voelde geen emoties meer. Alles was onderdrukt. Heel langzaam komen de emoties terug en die zijn erg heftig. Ik wilde niet meer aangeraakt worden en kon ook nauwelijks liefde voelen en geven.

Nogmaals, ik heb jouw berichten ook gelezen en ze waren voor mij een steun. Ook de anderen die hier geschreven hebben wil ik dat graag laten weten. Jullie waren een steun voor mij.
Voor degenen die het nog niet gelukt is om helemaal af te bouwen wil ik graag laten weten dat hoe gek het ook is, ik had verwacht dat na de laatste 1 mg. diazepam de hel nog een extra kelder zou hebben, maar dat viel echt reuze mee.
Ik gebruikte 15 mg rivotril, dat is omgerekend ca. 150mg diazepam per nacht.

Het ergste was de overgang van Rivotril naar Diazepam en elke keer de enorme terugval na weer een mg. minder.
Elke keer de paniek en angst in hevige mate.

Maar geloof me, het is te doen. Ik weet niet wat me te wachten staat maar vooralsnog voel ik me nu al beter en besef ik dat dit medicijn me in een dodende wurggreep had.

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste Benzohater,

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. Ik denk dat ons schrijven net als het voor jou was een steun kan zijn voor anderen en daar doe ik het ook voor. Dit probleem is gewoon te erg en toen ik in 2006 erin terechtkwam doordat mijn man onmiddellijk depressief werd nadat hij er mee begon, had ik dit willen lezen en er behandelende artsen mee om de oren willen slaan. Ik hoop ook dat mensen dit uitprinten en aan hun behandelaars voorlezen, zodat ze er niet omheen kunnen en net doen of ze de eerste patient zijn die er zo op reageert. Maar dat ze beamen dat het een gigantische beerput is en dat er vele levens mee verwoest worden en dat zij als behandelend arts hun verantwoordelijkheid moeten nemen. Helaas ben ik te lang doorgegaan. Voor mijn kinderen is het niet goed geweest om dit allemaal mee te maken. Ik wilde het zo graag, maar had veel te laat inzicht in de problematiek en de omvang van het probleem.

Wat fijn dat jij goede steun hebt aan je nieuwe vriendin. Ook de komende tijd zal het nog moeilijk worden denk ik. Diazepam heeft een lange half life tijd kan ik me herinneren. Kijk anders toch eens naar de opties van een ketogeen dieet. Glutamate ofwel E621 kan een serieus probleem vormen voor ex benzogebruikers. Verder kan je GABA ook gewoon bestellen bij www.iherb.com. En itsthewooo is een amerikaanse verpleegster die zelf nogal problemen heeft gehad heeft een enorm inzicht in het functioneren van het brein. Hier een post van haar die oa ingaat op middelenmisbruik. Ze schrijft nogal slang, maar haar inzichten zijn altijd scherp: http://itsthewooo.blogspot.nl/2014/1...ssion-and.html Ik dump al dit soort informatie maar hier, ik wilde nl dat ik dat jaren geleden had gevonden. Verder is het de moeite waard om eens naar leverspoelingen te kijken. Al dat soort medicijnen blijft ook deels toxisch in de lever steken, waardoor je problemen blijven bestaan. Ik heb er al veel enthousiaste verhalen (van absoluut geen zweverige types) over gehoord en ga het zelf ook proberen. Ik denk nl dat we tegenwoordig sowieso te veel toxines van alle kanten binnenkrijgen. Het hele gebeuren heeft me wel meer bewustwording gebracht, toch nog iets positiefs eraan overgehouden gelukkig. En ik denk dat het ontzettend fijn is dat jij inderdaad goed kunt slapen, misschien zelfs je redding geweest in dit gebeuren. Heel veel sterkte de komende tijd!

----------


## Benzohater

Het is nu 3 weken geleden dat de laatste tablet is ingenomen. Ondanks dat ik het gevoel heb steeds verder weg te zakken in een mega-depressie is er nog geen moment het idee geweest om weer te gaan gebruiken. De slaap valt nog steeds mee maar de angsten, de depressie en de geheugenproblemen en de extreme vermoeidheid zijn ronduit afschuwelijk te noemen. Met grote regelmaat dringen zich de meest negatieve beelden op. Beelden die zo zwart zijn als de nacht. De donkere dagen doen me op dit moment ook zeker geen goed. Ik merk dat m'n hele zenuwstelsel aan gort is. Van de week deed ik een poging om te stoppen met roken maar daar vloog ik letterlijk van tegen de muren op. Vervelend is dat de sigaretten me opjagen en me nog onrustiger maken. Maar stoppen doet datzelfde. Ik ben wel eens eerder langere tijd gestopt maar dat was niet te vergelijken met nu. Eerst maar eens afwachten tot alles weer een beetje in balans is en dan weer stoppen.
Er waren rare dingen de afgelopen weken. Vreemde lichaamsgeuren, taai slijm, benauwd, griepgevoel. Naar de huisarts geweest en er is een echo gemaakt van m'n nieren. Gelukkig geen rare dingen te zien. 
Ineens ben ik een soort hypochonder lijkt het wel. Elk pijntje, elke benauwdheid geeft weer die inktzwarte gedachten dat er nu toch echt wel iets definitief mis is. Dat is best raar voor iemand die vroeger 1x in de 10 jaar bij de huisarts kwam.
Volgens alle schema's zou het nu uit m'n bloed moeten zijn, maar ik denk dat het nog steeds in al m'n organen zit. Nergens kan ik terugvinden hoe lang dit gaat duren. Het blijkt echt van zoveel factoren afhankelijk. Duur van het gebruik, hoeveelheid, soort benzo etc etc.
Ik lees veel verhalen van mensen die jaren erna nog veel last ervaren. Ik bid dat dit me bespaard zal blijven.
Vooralsnog is het enige positieve dat mijn partner van mening is dat het wel steeds beter met me gaat. Ik ben veel liever volgens haar,minder opvliegend en geïrriteerd, minder snurken in de nacht etc. Daar doe ik het natuurlijk voor. Te lang draaide alles om mij en mijn klachten en vergat ik haar regelmatig. Ik hoop echt dat ik een betere partner zal zijn de komende tijd.

Concentratie is nog steeds bijzonder slecht. Nog steeds heb ik de neiging om afspraken zowel zakelijk als sociaal af te bellen en me helemaal in huis terug te trekken. Ik bel geen vrienden meer en ik stuit op een muur van onbegrip. Niemand die dit kent en ik durf er nauwelijks nog over te praten. De afgelopen week regelmatig het idee gehad dat ik dit zonder hulp van buitenaf niet ga redden. Regelmatig gedacht dat ik maar naar een psychiater of een kliniek moet en medicatie tegen de depressie te gaan slikken. En dan merk ik dat ik panisch geworden ben voor dokters en hun onwetendheid. Ik ben panisch dat ze me weer pillen gaan geven dus ik wacht het nog even af of er licht in de tunnel komt.

Ik ben blij dat ik het hier even kan opschrijven. Misschien leest niemand het. En misschien kan ik in de toekomst wat troost bieden aan anderen die dit proces meemaken.

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste Benzohater,

Ik leef met je mee. Goed dat je het hier opschrijft, er zullen echt mensen iets aan hebben. Het leed is gewoon te groot door dit soort medicatie. Je bent niet gek, het is heel logisch wat je nu overkomt. Jij lijf zit nog vol met die rotzooi. Je eigen GABA is waarschijnlijk nog uitgeschakeld en je Glutamate wordt niet meer onderdrukt, met als gevolg afgrijselijke angsten. Hopelijk gaat je lichaam snel zelf weer functioneren. 
Verdiep je aub in een ketogeen dieet, het zal je echt helpen om rustiger te worden en ook detoxen is van het grootste belang. Je hebt een ongelooflijke hoeveelheid geslikt, dat is niet zomaar uit je lichaam. Opnieuw beginnen met medicatie zal je echt niet helpen, echt volhouden en blijven schrijven hier voor alle andere onfortuinlijke gebruikers, die er ook uit willen. 

Verder is het boek van Patrick Holford: How to quit when you feel s**t misschien een aanrader. Die gaat in op de tekorten die vaak ten grondslag liggen aan allerlei verslavingen. Magnesium Citraat is ook een goede voor het slapen gaan en om kalm te blijven of magnesium chloride om op te smeren. Alles wat je kalm maakt moet je nu aangrijpen. Mediteren kan ook helpen. Ik heb al deze symptomen ook gezien bij mijn ex en ze zijn echt lichamelijk, ga absoluut niet aan jezelf twijfelen, het is gewoon een chemisch iets! En je hebt gelijk, alle artsen die wij zijn tegen gekomen hebben geen enkel idee wat ze aanrichten, opnieuw beginnen gaat je niet helpen. Maar de ellende/angst waarin je zit is levensecht. Laat dit ook lezen aan je vrienden, zodat ze je enigszins kunnen begrijpen. 

Heel veel sterkte, ik duim voor je!

----------


## Benzohater

Pffff het is nu meer dan een maand geleden dat ik de laatste pil slikte. Waar ik dacht dat ik wel snel zou herstellen na het staken van het gebruik, komt nu de postwithdrawal fase en die is niet mals. De slaap is nog steeds redelijk goed. Daar heb ik geluk mee. Maar de overige dingen zijn nog steeds afschuwelijk. De permanente staat van angst, de depressie, de lichamelijke pijnen in spieren en gewrichten, het episodische geheugen, de concentratieproblemen, de sociale angsten, het wordt een cirkeltje waarin ik ronddraai en elke minuut van de dag heb ik er last van.

Ik bedenk me dat ik alleen slaapproblemen had en daardoor de benzo ben gaan gebruiken. Door het gebruik van de benzo zijn er allerlei klachten gekomen waar ik voorheen geen last van had. Ik had geen sociale problemen. Ik was wel eens bezorgd maar nog nooit had ik een angstaanval gehad. Nu heb ik ze bijna 24/7. Ik ben angstig in de contacten met andere mensen. Bang dat ze het aan me merken. Dat ze zullen denken dat ik gek aan het worden ben. Ik maak in m'n werk fouten die ik vroeger nooit maakte. Dit vanwege het concentratieverlies. Ik werk blijkbaar langzaam het hele lijstje met symptomen af. En ze zijn zeer heftig en zorgen voor nieuwe paniek. Ik weet het, het kan nog lang duren voordat dit weggaat en mijn zorgen dat ik een permanente hersenbeschadiging heb, zijn niet op enig wetenschappelijk bewijs gestoeld. De meeste mensen herstellen gewoon na verloop van tijd.
Het is raar maar in Nederland lijkt er zo weinig bekend over dit fenomeen. Wat zullen er tienduizenden mensen afschuwelijk eenzaam zijn geweest in hun strijd tegen de benzo's!
En hoeveel mensen zullen er niet zijn die de strijd hebben opgegeven en voor altijd aan deze medicaties zijn blijven hangen? Of erger?
Mijn redding is vooralsnog dit forum en het engelstalige benzobuddies forum, waar enorm veel informatie is te vinden over het benzogebruik. 
Ik heb werkelijk niks aan de reguliere zorg die dit fenomeen ernstig onderschat.

Al met al maar 1 conclusie: het middel (de benzo) is ontelbaar keer erger dan de kwaal. 

Is er dan niks positiefs te melden? Jawel, ik ben er ruim een maand vanaf en nu zie ik pas hoe ik was toen ik het nog dagelijks gebruikte. En dat zelfinzicht is ruim voldoende om de komende tijd met vertrouwen tegemoet te zien. Deze afschuwelijke tijd van afzien gaat een keer voorbij. Het geeft afschuwelijke klachten maar ze gaan 1 voor 1 weer weg op den duur. Ik ben al een fors aantal klachten kwijt. 
Voor hen die nog gebruiken: ga deze strijd aan, want je hebt geen idee in welke comateuze staat je verkeert. Al je gevoelens/sensoren zijn geblokkeerd en staan op "uit". Dat snap je pas als je stopt. Je hebt nog een heel leven voor je en dat leven is ongetwijfeld mooier zonder de benzo.

Ik hoop zo dat meer mensen dit lezen.

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste Benzohater, wat goed dat je je verhaal hier weer opgeschreven hebt. Ik heb gezien dat deze thread ruim 14.500 keer is bekeken sinds mei 2013. Er is dus zeker behoefte aan informatie in het Nederlands. Ik ben blij dat je ook wat lichtpuntjes ziet, maar het klinkt bepaald niet makkelijk voor je nu. Wat een ongelooflijke rotzooi is het toch, ongelooflijk dat dokters dit blijven voorschrijven. Waarschijnlijk zien ze de worstelaars in afbouw nooit meer terug. Onbewust van hetgeen ze aanrichten en de levens die ze ermee verwoesten.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte wederom toe en hoop dat je hier blijft schrijven om je verhaal te delen!

----------


## Benzohater

Het is nu 63 dagen en 9 weken geleden dat ik de laatste pil slikte. En de mentale en fysieke problemen zijn nog lang niet weg. Naar de huisarts geweest omdat de depressie echt niet meer te doen was. In het verleden was ik wel eens licht somber of depri maar het zwarte gat waar ik nu in zit is ondraaglijk geworden. Ik heb wekenlang getwijfeld en getwijfeld maar nu toch gestart met een mild anti-depressivum. Nog dagenlang naast m'n bed gehad maar nu toch besloten dit te gaan slikken. Het is nortriptyline in een zeer lage dosis van 10mg. Deze gekozen omdat het de minste bijwerkingen heeft aldus de honderden berichten op forums van gebruikers. En redelijk makkelijk af te bouwen.
Inmiddels slaat de slapeloosheid ook toe. Het is niet te geloven dat dit na ruim 2 maanden na de laatste pil nog steeds 24/7 speelt.

De huisarts heeft begrip maar kent het absoluut niet. Hij zegt dat het komt doordat mijn hele situatie afschuwelijk is. Ik twijfel er niet aan dat de hele situatie is ontstaan door het benzo-gebruik maar ik hoef niet verder te praten met de dokter.
Wel is hij met mij van mening dat het geen enkele zin voor mij heeft om naar een psych te gaan. Daar zijn we het tenminste over eens.
Hoewel ik de afgelopen tijd met regelmaat gedacht heb om me te melden bij een inrichting, is de angst dat ze me weer volstoppen met pillen nog vele malen groter.
Wat ik -denk ik- heb is het post-withdrawal syndrome en ik moet me er bij neerleggen dat dit nog wel een tijdje kan gaan duren.
Het syndroom komt helaas maar weer voor bij een zeer klein percentage van de mensen die benzo's gebruikten, dus er is nauwelijks iets over te vinden. Het heet PAWS.

Elke keer als ik denk dat er een aantal klachten verdwenen zijn, vallen ze me plotsklaps ongenadig weer aan.
Het AD dat ik nu slik moet nog zijn werking krijgen maar intussen zijn de dagen zo zwart als inkt.

Als ondernemer draai ik bijna geen omzet doordat er niks zinnigs uit me komt. Dus zijn er nu grote financiële gaten gevallen. En dat maakt de situatie er echt niet makkelijker op.

Toch is er geen haar op m'n hoofd die er aan denkt om weer te beginnen met de benzo Rivotril. Niets is erger dan de benzo.
Het forum benzobuddies heeft echt m'n leven gered en de amerikaanse Dr. Jennifer Leigh - zelf een arts en slachtoffer met een website- is degene die me overeind houdt. Zij is al jaren bezig met de gevolgen van het benzo-gebruik en reist op dit moment door Amerika en gaat bij slachtoffers langs. Daar schrijft ze veel over in haar blog.

Ik weet het, tijd heelt alle wonden. Maar dit is wel een heel ernstige wond die niemand aan de buitenkant ziet waardoor er een enorm onbegrip is voor dit syndroom.

----------


## Anti benzo

Beste Benzohater,

Wat een eerlijke post en aan het aantal hits van deze pagina te zien, doe je het niet voor niets. Ik hoop dat het inmiddels wat beter met je gaat. Ik kan me helemaal voorstellen dat je door een hel gaat. Ik hoop dat je zenuwstelsel snel zelf weer naar behoren gaat functioneren. Ik leef met je mee :-)

Groeten,

Anti benzo

----------


## Benzohater

Inmiddels ben ik vele maanden verder. Meer dan 6 maanden ben ik benzo-vrij vandaag. Het gaat goed met me. Dit is het laatste bericht dat ik schrijf, daarna wil ik deze afschuwelijke periode uit mijn leven afsluiten. Het heeft me totaal een jaar gekost om af te kicken van de benzo Rivotril. Voor de lezers: het maakt niet zoveel uit hoe de benzo heet. Ze pakken allemaal op de Gaba-receptoren. Dus de werking is zo ongeveer hetzelfde bij allemaal.
Dit medicijn heeft een belangrijk stuk van m'n leven afgepakt. 5 jaar slikte ik het en ik werd steeds zieker en zieker. Nu zijn praktisch al mijn klachten verdwenen. Ik voel me beter als ooit. Maar afkicken is echt afschuwelijk. Wat een drama! Als ik dit geweten had, was ik er echt nooit maar dan ook nooit aan begonnen. Maar het was het lijden waard! Ik heb m'n lesje geleerd. Nooit meer een benzo! 

Ik wil met name Anti Benzo bedanken voor de steun. Je hebt me echt geholpen! Dank je wel!

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Hey benzohater, 

Ik weet dat je niet meer zult terugkomen maar toch wil ik je bedanken dankzij jou verhaal zie ik het weer zitten.
Ben 2 maanden heel erg ziek geweest en had enorm veel maagpijn en kon dus niet eten en ben toen 12 kilo verloren. Na een maag biopsie zijn we dan te weten gekomen dat ik een strenge maagontsteking had door een bacterie. Maar daarvoor had de huisdokter mij volgestopt met sulpiride (tegen maagspasmen), lorametazepam (kon niet slapen door de hevige pijn) en xanax om te kalmeren (?). Normaal neem ik nooit medicijnen maar deze keer was ik echt een wrak (zie gewichtsverlies) en door slaapgebrek en de hevige pijnen heb ik deze medicijnen dan toch geslikt. Heb dan antibiotica moeten nemen voor de maag bacterie en 2 weken later was mijn ontsteking genezen. Toen vertelde de huisarts dat ik alle medicijnen mocht stopzetten. Na een week voelde ik mij superslecht en had last van ontwenningverschijnselen maar volgens 
de dokter is dit niet mogelijk omdat ik bovenstaande medicijnen maar gedurende 2 maanden heb ingenomen aan een zeer kleine dosis. Momenteel zit ik nu al bijna 4 maanden met een post with wadral syndrom dankzij mijn dokter. Geloof me dit is de HEL. Ondertussen wel andere dokter gevonden die mij nu natuurlijke middelen voorschrijft. Hoelang gaat deze HEL nog duren , Zijn er mensen die dit ook meegemaakt hebben (ook al wens ik dit niet)? Kunnen we mekaar ondersteunen.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Geen enkele reactie, spijtig. Had graag mensen willen ontmoeten om elkaar te steunen. Voel mij zo alleen zo eenzaam in deze strijd. Zit nu ongeveer 4 lange maanden met deze afkicksymptomen inderdaad zijn ze lichter dan ik het begin. Had graag willen weten hoe deze stoppen, staat men een ochtend op en zijn ze verdwenen? Ik wordt er gek van 24/24 ik weet zelfs niet meer hoe het is om mij lekker te voelen. Gaat hier ooit een einde aan komen????????????

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Heb mij gisteren veel beter mogen voelen en eindelijk een beetje mogen genieten maar toch nog niet 100% in orde. Deze ochtend wakker geworden en weer doodziek, lichte golven van pijn in gans het lichaam en vooral een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. Oh god ik snak naar de dag dat dit voorbij zal zijn en terug mijn eigen mag zijn. Vele sterkte aan de mensen die hier door moeten.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Spijtig dat ik alleen ben hier ik had zo graag met iemand willen corresponderen. Gisteren ochtend hevige pijnen in maagstreek en rug. In de loop van de dag zijn deze wel verdwenen maar gans de dag mottig gevoel, zwaar hoofd met veel geruis en veel zin om over te geven.
Vandaag geslapen tot 8U30 eerste keer sinds maanden geleden. Ben ik aan het genezen ? Aan wie kan ik dit vragen ? Het moeilijkste aan gans deze zaak is dat je gevangen bent in jou lichaam en niet weet wanneer dit gaat stoppen. Verdwijnen de symptomen geleidelijk om daarna helemaal te stoppen ? Ik weet het niet meer en zie het nu efkens niet meer zitten. Morgen zit ik reeds 4 maanden in deze HEL. Vandaag heb ik geen pijn maar wel een zeer mottig gevoel, zeer lichte golven gieren door mijn lichaam en zijn enorm storend. Geruis in mijn hoofd en een zekere aan mijn ogen. 
Ben ik dan echt de enige hier ? Heb de laatste weken enorm veel gelezen over medicijngebruik in Europa het is gewoon weg bangelijk om te beseffen dat er zo veel mensen verslaafd zijn door de voorschriften van die ontwettende (?) dokters. Ik zelf (in normale toestand) en mijn 
vriendenkring gebruiken geen of heel weinig medicijnen. De laatste maanden ging een wereld voor mij open dit is niet meer normaal, er worden zelf medicijnen zoals kalmeerpillen, slaappillen, ad en relatine voorgeschreven aan minderjarigen met één doel deze levenslang verslaafd te maken. Vandaar al die zelfmoorden en andere shit door minderjarigen. DIT IS ONMENSELIJK. Aan allen die hier door moeten jong en oud heel veel sterkte toegewenst. Ook al ben ik nog niet genezen en is het lang toch probeer ik er dagelijks in te geloven dat het mijn laatste dag hel is.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Nog steeds niemand, voel me hier zo eenzaam. Zware nacht gehad vele malen wakker en enorm veel gezweet. Wakker om 6u door mottigheid steeds goesting om over te geven. Ik voel mij na zoveel maanden nog steeds slecht. Een kennis van mij waar ik ook steun aan heb heeft er 6 maanden over gedaan. Misschien moet ik nog 2 maanden dan ? Ik hoop van niet ik ben zo uitgeput maar kan totaal niet slapen. Dokter is gisteren langs geweest en bloeddruk en hartslag waren normaal. Eigenaardig dat je lichaam zoveel pijn heeft en vermoeid is en dat er niks aan de hand is met bloeddruk en hartslag. Ik snak naar een venster naar een moment zonder al deze shit zodat ik gewoon een dutje kan doen dit zou me heel gelukkig maken. Ik kan ook niet met vakantie. Voel terug lichte pijngolven in de rug en de maagstreek super verveldend vooral de maag. Ik heb ook geen zin om te eten zodus het weinige dat ik eet is dan wel super gezond. 
Raar om zo tegen mijn eigen te kletsen. Ziezo tot .....weet ik veel.
Groetjes.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Deze nacht doodziek geweest enorm veel gezweet en zeer mottig gevoel. Gisteren heb ik mij min of meer goed mogen voelen, geen hevige pijnen niet meer maar wel raar gevoel in hoofd en maagstreek. De symptomen zijn na 4 maanden aan het afvlakken. Toch wacht ik vol ongeduld op mijn ik (ik voel mij sinds die 4 maanden totaal mijn eigen niet). Morgen is het mijn verjaardag en het mooiste cadeau zou zijn dat al deze shit op deze dag verdwijnt. Lichte golven gieren door mijn lijf super irritant.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Oh ja Benzohater telkens lees (bijna elke dag) ik jou verhaal en haal ik hieruit de kracht om verder te gaan, bedankt.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Ben er terug, gisteren was het mijn verjaardag het was een echte kl** verjaardag. Heb me zo slecht gevoeld en vandaag voel ik mij super slecht, de meeste pijnen zijn verdwenen. Maar mentaal ben ik er erg aan toe voel me zo depressief en angstig dit is niet te doen DIT IS DE HEL. Hoop dat deze fase vlug voorbij zal zijn want ik zie dit niet meer zitten. Voel me uitgeput en zo eenzaam.

----------


## Cool

Wat een heftige verhalen allemaal. Goed dat je zo blijft doorbikkelen.

Ik ben bang dat dit forum een beetje overleden is. Er wordt nergens meer op gereageerd. Laat dit feit je echter niet weerhouden om door te vechten. Ik weet zeker dat je het kunt, je bent nu al zo ver.

Zijn er geen andere media waar je je verhaal kwijt kunt? En waar lotgenoten zijn?

Ik kan je helaas nergens mee helpen, ik heb nog nooit medicijnen geslikt, met als uitzondering ijzerpillen na een ongeluk. Dus ik kan me alleen maar een klein beetje voorstellen wat je aan het doorstaan bent.

Super veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Hey lieve Cool,

Bedankt voor jou steun. Kan best begrijpen dat jij je dit niet kunt voorstellen ik zou dit ook niet kunnen zonder deze belevenis. De andere forums zijn in het Engels lezen lukt me nog wel maar schrijven is iets anders. Maar ook al is er hier niemand ik kan het dan toch van mij afschrijven. En ik hoop dat als ik hiermee gedaan zal hebben en genezen zal zijn andere mensen met deze teksten te kunnen helpen. Want in deze situatie is alle kleine hulp zeer welkom. Ik had ook nog nooit medicijnen geslikt maar had toen volste vertrouwen in de arts maar dit nooit meer. Nu vertel ik mijn verhaal aan alle mensen die willen luisteren en vraag hen geen medicijnen te nemen. Dit is pure vergif. Deze ochtend wakker geworden met een gevoel van derealisatie dit is super vervelend en maakt me bang omdat ik dan denk dit komt nooit goed met mijn hersens. Maar deze gedachten mogen niet en zijn slecht voor de genezing. Het is een zeer ontmoedigend en lang genezingsproces en het grootste probleem is dat je niet weet wanneer het zal eindigen omdat het voor ieder anders is. Dus momenteel lig ik in bed in mijn kamer en toch ben ik niet in mijn kamer dit is een super rot gevoel. Ik snak naar de dag dat ik terug mijn eigen mag zijn. Je kan ook nooit iets plannen omdat je nooit weet hoe je je zal voelen. Dus ben je een gevangene in je eigen lichaam. Gisterenavond ben ik dan toch een stukje gaan eten met mijn volwassen zoon om zo een beetje mijn verjaardag te kunnen vieren. En al bij al is alles goed verlopen geen last van hevige pijnen en andere shit.
Lieve Cool dat je mij niet kunt helpen is ok maar toch heb jij je weg naar hier gevonden en is jou ruggensteuntje mij heel veel waard, bedankt.
Groetjes.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

GOD HELP ME AUB. Slechte nacht deze ochtend doodziek wakker geworden. Helse pijnen in maagstreek zin om over te geven. Bibberen, hoelang gaat deze hel nog duren? Derealisatie spasmen gieren door mijn lijf. Waarom moet ik zoveel afzien dit is niet meer te doen dit is onmenselijk. Ik kan alleen maar wachten tot het zo vlug mogelijk overgaat. Ik weet niet waar te kruipen van de pijn en de mottigheid. Ik ben aan het sterven. Ik ben zo super moe ik zou zo graag eens willen uitslapen dit is nu al maanden aan de gang, ik wik rust IK WIL GENEZEN. KAN NOG MAANDEN BLIJVEN DUREN OF NIET?????

----------


## Benzohater

Hoi Benzoslachtoffer, ik heb hier tot voor kort erg veel geschreven en was eigenlijk niet van plan om terug te komen. Maar ik lees nu wat een afschuwelijke tijd je doormaakt. Ik heb dat ook gehad zoals je hiervoor kunt lezen dus weet wel zo ongeveer waar je doorheen gaat. Het is inderdaad de hel. Erg vervelend dat dit topic zo lang is geworden en dat er zo weinig mensen reageren. Ik wil je best bijstaan zodat je wat minder eenzaam bent met dit afschuwelijke proces. Inmiddels ben ik onder de naam Gaba regelmatig te vinden op het forum benzodebaas.nl dat is ook niet zo heel actief maar ik denk dat er meer reacties komen dan hier. Dat forum bestaat al een paar jaar en ik hoop dat het wat actiever zal worden om deze problematiek aan de kaak te stellen. 
Het is een afschuwelijke tijd die je doormaakt en het is echt met geen pen te beschrijven.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Lieve benzohater,
Tranen stromen uit mijn ogen bij het lezen van jou bericht. Tig keren heb ik jou verhalen gelezen tig keren heb je mij hiermee geholpen. Ik had ergens een voorgevoel dat jij ooit nog zou terugkomen, ik geloof in het universum en geloof dat we met elkaar verbonden zijn. Het is geen toeval dat ik hier terecht ben gekomen. Cool heeft mij ook zijn of haar steun betuigt en had hier niks te zoeken vermits deze persoon geen medicijnen slikt, en toch heeft Cool bij op het juiste moment veel geholpen. 
Ik zou dit zeer op prijs stellen dat je mij wilt steunen maar mag ik jou dit wel vragen. Jouw nachtmerrie is voorbij en ik zou mij enorm schuldig voelen moest jij dit ergens door mijn verhaal opnieuw herbeleven. En ergens begrijp ik je zeer goed want als mijn hel voorbij is dan zal ik ook andere slachtoffers blijven steunen. En dit is één van de redenen dat ik hier maar blijf schrijven zodat eventuele toekomstige lezers 
hier iets aan hebben. Slachtoffers hebben deze verhalen nodig (ik toch) als herkenning, het is allemaal zo nieuw en beangstigend. Ik ben mega blij dat je mij wilt steunen omdat ik mij in deze strijd zo eenzaam voel. Ik ben een vrouw van 54 jaar en woon alleen met mijn studerende zoon van 23 jaar te Brussel. Ook al heb ik een grote vriedenkring toch voel ik mij enorm eenzaam, omdat deze vrienden dit niet kunnen begrijpen. En ik zou het zelf ook niet kunnen begrijpen (zonder deze hel) ook al ben ik een zeer gevoelige persoon en voel ik voel ik mensen heel gemakkelijk aan. DIT MOET JE VERDOMT ZELF MEEMAKEN OM TE BESEFFEN WAT EEN HEL DIT IS. Heb wel een vriendin die dit spijtig genoeg ook heeft moeten meemaken maar dit is nu wel al een paar jaar geleden en is hiervan al veel vergeten. Zo lieve benzohater wat mij momenteel het meeste stoort is het feit dat ik mij totaal niet mijn eigen voel. Had jij dit ook ? Hiervoor was ik iemand goed in zijn vel en veel lachte. Is dat depersonalisatie en komt dit in orde ? De hevige scherpe pijnen van het begin zijn nu erg afgezwakt en zijn leefbaar. Heb wel last van een zekere druk en gesuis in mijn hoofd. Heb ook last van spasmen in de maagstreek en dit gans de dag en voel me hierdoor zeer mottig en ziek. Inslapen lukt wel wordt dan wel regelmatig wakker maar val dan gelukkig vlug terug in slaap. Op de radio spelen ze momenteel het liedje Imagin van John Lennon (toeval?). Oei efkens afgeweken. Gedurende weken heb ik mij s'nachts ook kapot gezweet, lakens kletsnat en ook last van hevige hartkloppingen. Dit is nu allemaal sinds 3 nachten verdwenen. Heb steeds koud en warm. Ziet ge benzohater het zijn deze details die ik graag zou willen weten is dit nu omdat ik een vrouw ben, weet het niet maar dit heb ik nodig om te weten zodat ik mij hiermee kan gerustellen. 
Ziezo lieve benzohater, ik hoop dat het met jou nu nog beter gaat. Ik denk het wel, je kan hieruit alleen maar sterker uitkomen. Ik was al een sterke madam maar als ik hieruit kom zal ik nog sterker zijn. Dit is nog zo iets wanneer komt hier een einde aan, de eeuwige vraag. Hoe heb jij je laatste weken dagen beleefd? Voelde jij je genezen ?
Ik ga je nu laten en hoop nog iets van je te horen. Zoniet dan is dit je volste recht iemand steunen brengt ook een zekere verantwoordelijkheid met zich mee.
Veel liefs, vriendelijke groetjes.
PS Heb nu barstende hoofpijn.

----------


## Benzohater

Ik heb je bericht gelezen hoor. He verdorie wat is het toch een afschuwelijke situatie. En wat is het toch afschuwelijk dat artsen hier zo weinig mee bekend zijn. Ik weet het, zoals je hebt kunnen lezen is het mij gelukt om helemaal af te bouwen en te stoppen, nu al weer maanden geleden. Volgens de artsen zou het na enkele weken over moeten zijn, maar bij een flink percentage mensen is dat niet zo en duurt de hel erg lang. Aan de artsen heb je dus niks in dit hele proces.

Het is bij iedereen verschillend. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen specifieke klachten. Ik heb honderden uren op buitenlandse forums gelezen en zo'n beetje alle symptomen gehad die je maar kunt bedenken. Het enige dat mij bespaard bleef was slapeloosheid. Dat heb ik maar kort gehad. Ik had heel erg last van mentale problemen en die heb ik nu nog.
Ik denk dat ik zo'n 75% genezen ben. Lichamelijk ben ik nog wel moe maar dat komt denk ik ook door de depressie (een zeer bekend verschijnsel na het stoppen) Heel erg langzaam wordt ik steeds beter.

De problemen die ik nu nog heb bestaan uit een hele slechte concentratie, angstige gevoelens, de neiging om mensen uit de weg te gaan en thuis te blijven zitten, uitstelgedrag van belangrijke beslissingen, moeite hebben om beslissingen te nemen, hele rare gedachten die zo maar komen opzetten, een zeer eigenaardig geheugen, praktisch niets meer voelen. Ik had deze klachten niet voordat ik benzo's ging gebruiken.
Ook tijdens het gebruik had ik die klachten niet.

Wat ik absoluut zeker weet is dat het erg lang kan duren voordat je weer jezelf bent. Ik heb hier eg veel over gelezen en het kan soms wel meer dan een jaar duren nadat je gestopt bent.
En dan kan het ook zo zijn dat je denkt dat het voorbij is en dan komt het nog een paar keer in volle hevigheid terug.
Het is echt het moeilijkste dat ik ooit gehad heb. Met helemaal niets te vergelijken en niemand die je begrijpt.

Maar het gaat over!! Je zogenaamde Gaba receptoren moeten helemaal herstellen en dat kan echt maanden en maanden duren.
Gedurende die tijd ga je door de hel. En helemaal niets helpt. Zelfs als je zou denken dat opnieuw gebruiken van de benzo de ellende oplost : dat is niet zo. 
Bij alles wat ik deed was constant dat afschuwelijke gevoel aanwezig. 

Een van de verschijnselen is dat je plotseling hele nare, zwarte gedachten kunt krijgen. die heb ik ook heel erg veel gehad. Wat ik bij anderen gelezen heb zijn er werkelijk ontelbaar rare klachten die je kunt krijgen.
Ik hou maar als stelregel aan dat als ik zo'n klacht niet had voordat ik de medicatie gebruikte, het dus aan de medicatie en de ontwenning ligt. Ik heb er zoveel gehad! En allemaal, stuk voor stuk gaan ze weer weg gelukkig.

Je schrijft ook dat je een vriendin hebt die dit in het verleden heeft meegemaakt maar zich niet zoveel kan herinneren hiervan. Ik denk dat het ook zo werkt. Herstel gaat heeeel erg langzaam maar het gebeurt wel! Uiteindelijk zul je blij zijn dat je gestopt bent en niet bent blijven gebruiken, zoals zoveel mensen doen.

Neem echt van me aan dat het uiteindelijk beter gaat worden!

Ik probeer regelmatig hier even te lezen hoe het verder met je gaat, okay?

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Lieve benzohater,
Blij van je te mogen lezen. Je maakt me bang ik dacht dat jij helemaal genezen was. Blijkbaar niet, hopelijk mag je al af en toe van je leven genieten. Ik nog niet, heb zelf nog enkel venster gehad en dit allemaal voor het slikken van een zeer lage dosis gedurende 2 maanden. Daaraan zie je welk vergif dit is. Ik denk niet dat de dokters dit allemaal weten of het moeten allemaal psyhopathen zijn dit lijkt mij onmogelijk. Ik zelf heb een aantal jaren met huisdokters gewerkt. Neen de grote schuldige volgens mij is BIGPHARMA met als doel kinderen en volwassenen levenslang afhankelijk te maken van medicijnen. Dokters kennen enkel de universitaire leerstof opgedaan in universiteiten met als grote sponsor Bigpharma. Volgens mij kennen die pillendraaiers alle risico's maar de dokters niet omdat ze gewoon opzettelijk dom worden gehouden. Je kan mij niet wijs maken dat al die slachtoffers van overal ter wereld dat die hun dokters allemaal zo dom en onwetend zijn. Daar steekt meer achter. Ik weet niet of jij dit weet maar de mensen worden van alle kanten vergiftigt zie chemtrails, fluor in drinkwater, medicijnen, pesticiden,enz...Er zijn een paar zeer leerrijke Nederlandse sites ivm gezondheid en ......... (Leefbewust.nl, wijwordenwakker.nl.....). Als je je hierin gaat verdiepen zul je merken dat een mens alleen waarde heeft wanneer zijn lichaam ziek is. De wereld draait om geld en niet om gezondheid en dit ten koste van jou en mij en alle andere slachtoffers op de forums. 
De problemen die jij beschrijft zoals concentratieproblemen, angst, en dergelijke zijn typische symptomen van een depressie. Als ik je raad mag geven eet zoveel mogelijk gezonde voeding en liefst bio (je bent wat je eet). Neem voedingssupplementen zoals omega 3 en 6, magnesium citraat, vitamine C, vitamine D3. Ik zelf neem ZAFRANPURE tegen depressieve gevoelens (heb hiervan niet zoveel last), zafran
en kurkuma zijn natuurlijke antidepressiva's (kijk op internet). Gebrek aan magnesium maakt depressief. Ik kan zo uren doorgaan maar ga het hierbij laten. 
Oh ja en als de zon zich laat zien ga in de tuin zitten voor je vitamine D.
Liefs, groetjes

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Ben nog iets vergeten te vragen. Zit jij nog aan de AD zo ja kijk dan eens na of die depressieve gevoelens van jou niks te maken hebben met jou AD medicijn. Van sommige AD wordt je depressief klinkt niet logisch maar zo is het wel.
Oh ja nog iets, soms zijn mijn zinnen bij het nalezen raar de reden hiervoor is dat ik eigenlijk steeds frans praat en mijn nederlands een beetje vergeet. Bij deze is dit een goeie oefening.
Groetjes

----------


## Benzohater

Ja wat je schrijft herken ik allemaal. Ook dat van Bigpharma en dergelijke. En de internetsites die je noemt heb ik ook bezocht en gelezen. Ik heb niet echt het vermoeden dat de artsen ons doelbewust vergiftigen, ze weten er alleen veel te weinig vanaf en hun opleiding en bijscholing geeft geen informatie zodat ze er wat mee kunnen. Maar het is wel een ontzettende zieke wereld met de medicijnen en de zorgsector. 

Het antidepressivum ben ik alweer aan het afbouwen want ik had niet het gevoel dat het iets deed. Dat afbouwen van het AD is geen enkel probleem en ik heb erg weinig last van. Niet te vergelijken met het afbouwen van de benzo.
Het zou me inderdaad niet verbazen als ik nog meer depri werd van het AD, dus die wil ik snel weg hebben. Nog een weekje en dan is dat ook over.

Je nederlands is prima hoor!

En schrik niet van hetgeen ik schrijf hoor. Ik ben voor het grootste deel ook weer beter. Het is allang niet zo heftig meer als na de stop. Lichamelijk gaat alles redelijk goed nu. En ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat de rest ook met een maand of wat weer helemaal normaal is.

Maar het is echt de meest bizarre en afschuwelijke ervaring die ik ooit gehad heb. 
Ongelooflijk wat zo,n klein rotpilletje allemaal kan veroorzaken..

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Best benzohater,
Dan ben je er bijna van af met je pil gedoe. Dan mag je gerust zafran gebruiken om je een beetje op te monteren. Ik ben gaan wandelen met mijn hond dit doet ook wonderen wandelen in de natuur. Sinds het opstaan heb ik erg veel last van braakneigingen zonder te moeten braken een soort van spasmen in de maag het heeft nog niet gestopt vandaag. En ook veel hoofdpijn, dus zal ik blij zijn om straks te mogen gaan slapen. Ik heb echt het gevoel dat mijn lichaam mij in de steek laat heb daar totaal geen controle over. Voel mij gevangen in mijn lichaam. S'morgens wordt ik wakker tot de dag van vandaag doodziek en snak ik al naar de avond om dan toch efkens terug op adem te komen. Want eigenaardig genoeg voel ik mij iets beter in de latere avond.
Gelukkig voor jou dat je je met de dag beter voelt en ook voor jou vriendin. Want voor ons is het een hel of is het geweest maar voor de mensen die bij ons wonen is dit ook een hel. Ik heb geen partner maar woon wel met mijn zoon och arme deze jongen hoefde dit ook niet mee te maken die voelde zich zo machteloos tijdens die pijnelijke aanvallen. En niemand kan hier iets aan doen je moet gewoon op je tanden bijten en wachten. In vergelijking met het begin is er wel al veel beterschap maar zoals je zegt komt het soms hevig terug en dit is heel ontmoedigend. Weet je ik snak ernaar om eens gewoon een dutje te mogen doen, hopelijk binnenkort. Deze ervaring heeft mij ook geleerd dat gezondheid het allerbelangrijkste is in het leven, nogal cliché maar zo is het. En ik hoop met deze ervaring ook andere mensen te mogen helpen. Nog vorige week ben ik een vriend tegengekomen die nogal graag een glaasje drinkt omdat die zich eenzaam voelt door een scheiding.
Nu is die over laatst naar de dokter geweest omdat hij niet kan slapen, krijgt hij van de dokter diazepam voorgeschreven al wetende dat hij drinkt. Hij heeft mij moeten beloven dat hij de diazepam niet zal nemen. En dat is ook zo gelukkig voor hem en voor mij. 2 weken geleden kreeg een vriendin AD voorgeschreven voor een burn out heb haar ook aangeraden om dit niet te doen en aangeraden om te sporten. Al die naar mij willen luisteren probeer ik zo goed mogelijk mijn verhaal te vertellen zodat ze deze shitpillen niet nemen. Deze rotpillen maken je leven en die van anderen kapot. Eigenaardig dat we deze dan wel mogen gebruiken, dokters zijn legale drugsverkopers niet meer en niet minder. Ik hoop uit de grond van mijn hart dat ik mij weldra veel beter mag voelen al is het maar een paar uur per dag om te beginnen. Jij zit veel thuis kan je dan nog niet werken ? Probeer met kleine stapjes naar buiten te komen. Ik ben ergens blij met mijn hond want die verplicht mij om naar buiten te gaan ook al ben ik doodziek, anders zou ik ook steeds binnen blijven.
Wij zijn sterk en gaan deze strijd winnen en lieve benzohater nog eens zeer hartelijk bedankt voor jou steun.
A bientôt (tot binnenkort)
liefs groetjes uit Brussel

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Wakker geschrokken om 6U door hartkloppingen en een super raar en rot gevoel ter hoogte van mijn hartstreek dacht dat ik ter plaatse ging sterven. Magnesium ingenomen om de boel te kalmeren heb nu braakneigingen. Lichte spasmen gieren door mijn lichaam en hoofd. Dit is terug de hel als je telkens zo moet wakker worden dan heb je geen zin meer om wakker te worden. Ik vecht tegen dit rot gevoel en vraag me af of ik het zal kunnen volhouden. De symptomen zijn gelijk en toch zo weer anders is dit de normale evolutie ? Is dit bijna het einde ? Voel me super slecht voel me super ziek. Voel me super raar. Ik wil rust ben doodop. Dit wordt weer een super vermoeiende dag vol met pijn en angsten. God geef me de kracht om deze dag door te brengen.

----------


## Benzohater

Hallo, dat klinkt weer afschuwelijk. Kun je me aangeven hoe lang je gebruikt hebt, wat je gebruikt hebt en hoe je het afgebouwd hebt? Ik ben echt geen dokter maar heb er wel vreselijk veel over gelezen. Het schijnt dat als je te snel gestopt bent of te snel hebt afgebouwd, de ontwenningsverschijnselen nog veel heftiger kunnen zijn. Ik heb ook wel meerdere keren gelezen dat sommigen opnieuw gestart zijn en daarna volgens een exact schema hebben afgebouwd. Het schijnt dan veel makkelijker te zijn. Ik heb op het eind ook veel te snel afgebouwd waardoor wellicht de ontwenningsverschijnselen veel heftiger waren dan normaal.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Goede morgen,
Ik heb gedurende 2 maanden het volgende geslikt : sulpiride AD 200mg per dag volgens dokter in kleine hoeveelheid doeltreffent tegen maagspasmen, Lorametazepam O,5mg per dag en af en toe Olmeprazolam (xanax) O,5mg per dag. Tijdens die 2 maanden ben ik wel 12 kilo's afgevallen had toen een maagontsteking door bacterie en kon amper eten. Dus nam deze medicijnen met anderen zoals Pandomed en Inderal bijna nuchter in. Heb dan ook antibiotica (3 soorten) moeten innemen tegen maagbacterie (hélicobacter). Na 2 weken was de ontsteking genezen. Toen zij de dokter dat ik alle medicijnen mocht stoppen. Had niet gesproken over afbouwen. Een week later ben ik bij hem teruggegaan omdat ik mij slecht voelde. Hij vertelde mij leuk dat dit geen afkickverschijnselen waren volgens hem was dit onmogelijk gezien de kleine hoelveelheden en de korte inname. Volgens hem zat het in mijn hoofd. Vertel mij eens of jij je ook zo ziek voelde. Hoe voelde jou genezingsproces aan de laatste weken ? 
Groetjes

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Sinds deze ochtend zo een rot en raar gevoel vraag mij af of hier een einde komt. Mensen die hieruit komen zijn superwezens. Ga nog liever duizend gaan bevallen dan dit mee te maken aan een bevalling komt een einde en dit niet. Dit moet vlug over zijn zodat ik mij terug normaal kan voelen. Gesuis in mijn hoofd, rillingen koud, heb koud en warm, zeer lichte pijnen in de armen, zeer lichte warmte golven in de keel. En vooral ik ben zzzzooooooo moe, ik wil slapen. Hoelang kan een mens dit volhouden ? Buiten schijnt de zon en ik lig terug in bed weer een verloren dag. Heb het gevoel dat ik gek aan het worden ben en vecht hier tegen. Ondertussen is het al 11uur en lig nog te kermen van ongemak. Laat dit stoppen kan het nog erger voor vandaag? Ik denk aan al die mensen die dit moeten doormaken en voel me droevig en rebels hoe is dit mogelijk om mensen zo kapot te maken. SNAK NAAR VERBETERING.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Heftigheid lichtjes afgenomen. Mijn hoofd draait constant gevolgd door braakneigingen. Vandaag is het weer een zware dag kan mij nu zelfs niet inbeelden dat ik gisterennamiddag ben gaan wandelen en dat ik ooit ga genezen. Blijkbaar is dit terugvallen normaal maar ZO FRUSTREREND voel mij zo wanhopig en bang denk dan dat deze hel nooit meer zal stoppen. Ik kan ook niks doen ben uitgeput dus moet ik liggen. HOOP DAT HET MORGEN VOORBIJ ZAL ZIJN. 
Ik wens dit niet maar ben ik dan de enige met zulke problemen? Waar zijn al die andere slachtoffers ?
Groetjes

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Lieve benzohater,
Je laat niets meer van je horen, spijtig maar wel je volste recht. Als ik je niet meer lees wens ik jou toch het allerbeste en nog eens bedankt voor alle steun.
Hoop dat ik vandaag een betere dag mag hebben. Deze nacht redelijk geslapen toch terug veel zweetaanvallen. Wakker geworden door onpasselijk gevoel, braakneigingen en zweverig hoofd. De krant dan maar gelezen en daarna terug proberen te slapen maar door het raar gevoel in mijn hoofd is dit onmogelijk. Voel me momenteel zeer ziek en zweverig. NOOIT MEER VAN MIJN LEVEN NEEM IK OOIT NOG EEN AD, SLAAPPIL OF ANDERE SHIT.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Gisteren een redelijke dag gehad. Deze nacht terug ziek, zweetaanvallen, mottigheid, hartkloppingen. Opgestaan met een licht rotgevoel zin om over te geven. Pijn in de benen en armen (lichte pijngolven). Toch droom ik al 2 nachten en dit doet deugd wil dit zeggen dat alles terug in orde aan het komen is? Ik snak naar de ochtend dat ik terug normaal mag wakker worden. Voel me ook raar en vreemd in mijn hoofd. God geef me vandaag een mooie dag aub. 
En nog steeds ben ik hier alleen, zeer spijtig. Ga proberen om nog een beetje te slapen.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Nog steeds alleen hier? Droevige bedoening ik snap dit niet. Ben wakker sinds 5 uur door mottig gevoel het is nu 10U44 en voel me nog steeds super slecht een gevoel of ik ga sterven. Weer een kl***dag vandaag. Daar komt maar geen einde aan deze shit. Ik trek mij dan op aan de betere momenten zoals zondag bevoorbeeld ben toen naar de markt geweest ook al draaide mijn hooft en gisteren was het ook een min of meer betere dag. De laatste dagen en vooral zaterdag had ik echt het gevoel van op een bood te zitten echt zo zeeziek.
Ik mis je wel benzohater ik had je nog een paar vragen willen stellen pech voor mij. Hoop dat het goed gaat met je en of zelfs nog beter dan goed. Ik ben zo ontzettend moe maar kan niet slapen door geruis in mijn hoofd. Die golven in mijn lijf en hoofd gaan inderdaad zeer langzaam weg. Is dit normaal? Is dit positief? Hier gaat toch ooit eens een einde aan komen of niet ? Dit lijkt me aal eeuwig bezig. God laat deze shit nu toch stoppen. 
Hopelijk ben ik de volgende keer niet meer alleen. Zo iemand die er al door is en die mij kan helpen.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Deze nacht slecht geslapen steeds wakker geworden met mottig gevoel. Opgestaan om 5 uur voel me sinds dan super ziek. Nogthans zijn de symptomen veel zachter minder pijnlijk en toch voel ik mij ziek. Gisteren was het een heel zware dag van 5u tot en met 22U tot het slapen gaan. Ik geloof er niet meer in het duurt zo verdomd lang. Ook al is het minder dan in het begin IK KAN DIT NIET MEER AAN.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Hier ben ik terug, deze voormiddag naar het bos met de hond ben ik daar hevig ziek geweest. Erge pijn in borstkas net of er zat een olifantenpoot op mijn ribben en mijn rug. Constant bibberen en een gevoel van uit mijn lichaam te zijn. Gelukkig was ik niet alleen. Na een een dik uur voelde ik mij totaal anders een goed gevoel zo van héhé I'm back ZALIG heeft ook wel een tijdje mogen duren. Dan opeens felle hoofdpijn en is nu ondertussen verdwenen, wel heb ik nog af en toe lichte golven van vermoeidheid en geruis in mijn hoofd. Maar toch is dit de eerste keer dat ik ook positieve gevoelens heb. Is dit het begin van het einde ? Ik hoop het met gans mijn hart. En ik wens dit voor iedereen die momenteel afziet.
Want daar komt het opneer het is immens afzien onvoorstelbaar. En een dikke pluim voor degene die erover zijn.

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Hoe kan dit nu hier komt nooit iemand langs? SNAP HET NIET ! Is deze site zo moeilijk te vinden ?

----------


## benzoslachtoffer

Ik zie dat er hier niemand meer komt bij deze kan ik jullie vertellen dat ik mij veel beter voel en dat ik op een andere site zit met een paar andere sympathieke lotgenoten.
http://forum.verslavingdebaas.nl/top...-de-rug/page-5
Tot ziens.

----------

